# 2009 hillbilly



## MSCJEM

The hillbilly is alive and well and we are still looking how to make it better then last year... We had a great time and hope everyone did as well.. There will be a hog roast just like last year and there was a few things brought up after the shoot that we could have did better and we are working those details out now.. There will be trash cans through out the range this year and we will be giving out awards at this years hillbilly. We just want to make it fair to everyone that attends to able to receive award.. If you all have ideas what would be fair please pm me.. We don't get enough of each class to have them per classes so we was thinking of flights or something along that line..

Thanks for all the interest and we should have a layout of everything shortly..

Thanks Mike Cogar


----------



## psargeant

Mike;

Thanks for all your efforts. I have really enjoyed the opportunity to shoot the Hillbilly shoot the last 2 years. More trash cans, both on the course and in the parking/camping/gathering spaces is definitely a good idea.

As for awards, I suggest to you that you save your money and spend it on something else. I know I came to the shoot and will continue to come for the fellowship and comaradarie (sp?) not for a plastic trophy. I think you would do well spending the money enhancing that experience instead. 

You guys at Cumberland do great with this shoot, but allow me to suggest you move to a different weekend in the future. July 4 weekend is really family time, and it makes it tough for some to attend...


----------



## Prag Jr

I have heard enough about this Hillbilly shoot. When and were do I need to be to whoop somebody!

Prag has talked about it plenty and I am ready for the "experience"!:wink:


----------



## psargeant

There are plenty of picutre right here in the field forum from last year's festivities...Cumberland, MD 7/4-7/5/09...

How is the old flinger dioing? I miss her sometimes...


----------



## Prag Jr

From what I understand she is in better hands. :wink:


----------



## psargeant

Prag Jr said:


> From what I understand she is in better hands. :wink:


You just get yourself to the state shoot in GSO next weekend and we'll see about that...


----------



## Prag Jr

psargeant said:


> You just get yourself to the state shoot in GSO next weekend and we'll see about that...


Um, no thanks. I actually went to LAS and toed the line.....where were you??


----------



## psargeant

Stuck at work having one of the worst days of my career:sad:...I would have much rather been there with you guys, but lets stop jacking the hillbilly thread...


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> You guys at Cumberland do great with this shoot, but allow me to suggest you move to a different weekend in the future. July 4 weekend is really family time, and it makes it tough for some to attend...


+1

I really wanted to make the trip for the Hillbilly but there is NO way I can do it that weekend. I would love to shoot it but I understand if you can't.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*I agree about spending a lot of money for a take away trophy....better to just keep your entry fee around $20.00 and keep serving Great Food ....

But what about a nice large plaque for each class that could be engraved that would stay there at your club to be updated each year.

After the initial purchase of the wooden plaque and have the name of the class engraved at the top...the only expense you would have each year after that would be the little plates with that year's Winner-Place-Show :wink: a little horse racing lingo there.....

Something like this........Darn....can't get it to line up......*

M E N S......U N L I M I T E D​F I R S T.........S E C O N D........... T H I R D​
*2007..............................I'm the Best...............First Loser..............I Suck

2008.....................................I'm the Best...............First Loser..............I Suck​*
*You get the idea.........and it would be wonderful if you had a photographer there to take a picture of the 3 winners with the plaque that a copy could be sent to them as a memento of the shoot....*


----------



## Spoon13

GOT LUCKY said:


> *I agree about spending a lot of money for a take away trophy....better to just keep your entry fee around $20.00 and keep serving Great Food ....
> 
> But what about a nice large plaque for each class that could be engraved that would stay there at your club to be updated each year.
> 
> After the initial purchase of the wooden plaque and have the name of the class engraved at the top...the only expense you would have each year after that would be the little plates with that year's Winner-Place-Show :wink: a little horse racing lingo there.....
> 
> Something like this........Darn....can't get it to line up......*
> 
> M E N S......U N L I M I T E D​F I R S T.........S E C O N D........... T H I R D​
> *2007..............................I'm the Best...............First Loser..............I Suck
> 
> 2008.....................................I'm the Best...............First Loser..............I Suck​*
> *You get the idea.........and it would be wonderful if you had a photographer there to take a picture of the 3 winners with the plaque that a copy could be sent to them as a memento of the shoot....*




That would be cool. I like that idea.


----------



## Bees

Prag Jr said:


> I have heard enough about this Hillbilly shoot. When and were do I need to be to whoop somebody!
> 
> Prag has talked about it plenty and I am ready for the "experience"!:wink:



you would need to be in the little milk lookin truck headin north around the 3 of july. as far as the woopin be careful what ya ask for.. 
:beer::darkbeer::beer:


----------



## MSCJEM

*ttt*

That might be a better idea lucky.. Never thought of that so far i will pass it on..We are hoping you can do the CD challenge as well... I like that i none of the guy that has won the hill has ever even got a arrow through the hole..I think if you are able to do the cd we should run qualifying all day maybe that would get more people involved...


But please keep the ideas coming so we can make this the best shoot as we can......

Mike Cogar


----------



## south-paaw

GOT LUCKY said:


> *I agree about spending a lot of money for a take away trophy....better to just keep your entry fee around $20.00 and keep serving Great Food ....
> 
> But what about a nice large plaque for each class that could be engraved that would stay there at your club to be updated each year.
> 
> After the initial purchase of the wooden plaque and have the name of the class engraved at the top...the only expense you would have each year after that would be the little plates with that year's Winner-Place-Show :wink: a little horse racing lingo there.....
> 
> Something like this........Darn....can't get it to line up......*
> 
> M E N S......U N L I M I T E D​F I R S T.........S E C O N D........... T H I R D​
> *2007..............................I'm the Best...............First Loser..............I Suck
> 
> 2008.....................................I'm the Best...............First Loser..............I Suck​*
> *You get the idea.........and it would be wonderful if you had a photographer there to take a picture of the 3 winners with the plaque that a copy could be sent to them as a memento of the shoot....*


don't forget the hyphen and dbl ahhhhhh ...in south-paaw.....:wink:

i like it !!! heheheheehehe


----------



## BOWGOD

I'm with sarge KEEP the money. once you add awards the hill will loose it's Innocence. none of us who came to the hill last year were looking to win anything other than some new friends and a good time, and i think we all walked away winners.


----------



## Macaholic

What's the vote on the crispy banner and decals?


----------



## Moparmatty

Macaholic said:


> What's the vote on the crispy banner and decals?


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## psargeant

Macaholic said:


> What's the vote on the crispy banner and decals?


What are you doing up already or is it still...?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> What are you doing up already or is it still...?


What do you mean "up already". I think the correct would be: "What are you doing 'still" up". :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

I'm with the others on the trophies. Like BG basically said, anyone who shows up and makes the slightest effort is a winner already. I do like the idea of an on-going banner/plaque kept at Cumberland. Think about it: how many are going to see a trophy sitting on a shelf in MY little shop versus how many will see MY name on a banner/plaque kept "on the Hill". :wink:

I do have one other little suggestion that could possibly make your club a few extra $. Should cost the club very much up front money and has the potential to generate more revenue for your club. If you're interested, you're welcomed to PM me. (And NO, it's not selling AmWay on sight). :wink:


----------



## Mr. October

psargeant said:


> (snip)
> 
> You guys at Cumberland do great with this shoot, but allow me to suggest you move to a different weekend in the future. July 4 weekend is really family time, and it makes it tough for some to attend...


Yup! I was at the first couple of shoots . . but couldn't go last year 'cause it was on the 4th. Certainly WON'T be able to go this year as I have a double-obligation to both family and JOAD Nationals being held in Downingtown.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> What do you mean "up already". I think the correct would be: "What are you doing 'still" up". :tongue:


You need to read better...threadjack over...


----------



## MSCJEM

*ttt*

The banner would be great im not sure who did all the work on it last year cause hasbeen was involved in this part and i was the money mowing the grass and trimming the range...hehe.. If you all could give me some insight on who did the banned and decals i will try and get in on top of it they have always looked great..I think the plaque and on going names can be done so if you all think that would be better i will make it a go.........


thanks and let keep this going


----------



## pragmatic_lee

MSCJEM said:


> The banner would be great im not sure who did all the work on it last year cause hasbeen was involved in this part and i was the money mowing the grass and trimming the range...hehe.. If you all could give me some insight on who did the banned and decals i will try and get in on top of it they have always looked great..I think the plaque and on going names can be done so if you all think that would be better i will make it a go.........
> 
> 
> thanks and let keep this going



I'm sending you a PM on the banner/sticker info.


----------



## psargeant

Mac usually does the banner and stickers...that's probably why he asked...I'm sure a banner and stickers for this year is only asking him away...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Mac usually does the banner and stickers...that's probably why he asked...I'm sure a banner and stickers for this year is only asking him away...


Yea, but I thought it best to do it in a PM - not sure how much advertising Mac wants. :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, but I thought it best to do it in a PM - not sure how much advertising Mac wants. :wink:



*Ohhh yessss...He needs all the help he can get......ohhhh wait....are we talking advertising or shooting???
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
Luv ya MAC...:wink:*


----------



## WV Has Been

MSCJEM,

I have been involved as much as anybody in the rebirth of the HillBilly and have yet to hear anybody complain about not having awards. The HillBilly is not about awards but is about camaraderie and the promotion of Field-archery. I can not see adding an expense that will do nothing for attendance. 

We have the king-of-the-mountain banners hanging on the clubhouse wall from the last three years. Perhaps that would be sufficient. 

I'm only a phone call away if you want some input. :tongue:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> I'm with sarge KEEP the money. once you add awards the hill will loose it's Innocence. none of us who came to the hill last year were looking to win anything other than some new friends and a good time, and i think we all walked away winners.



*+1*

The 2008 Hillbilly was my first EVER field shoot. I certainly didn't go there to make any sort of a mark on the archery world, or show anbody up(and I didn't)... but I did pretty well for my first time out scoring a 475 with my hunting rig, but better than that, I met some great folks, had a great time, saw some awesome shooters really put it down... and the food was great too!
You're asking how to make it better? 
The trash cans along the course... great idea.
The refreshment stand at the top of the hill was great on Saturday, and I was disapointed it wasn't there Sunday, so that might be worth considering if it's possible.
The only thing I can add is that if anyone that has never done a field shoot has thought of trying it, then the Hillbilly is a great one to shoot the first time out. Everone is friendly, helpful, and will get you started out on the right track if you don't know exactly how to shoot it. Do not let not knowing what you're in for stop you from coming out. Trust me... you'll have as good a time, or better than you've ever had at any shoot anywhere.
If you're reading this, I plan to see you there.:wink:


----------



## MSCJEM

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## Rattleman

Mike what about the old style trophys, you know the tacky ones made out of old beer cans on a piece of wood and a plate with name etched onto it with scratch awl. You know something special.


----------



## jarlicker

I want to be the one that turns the new beer cans into old beer cans.
Ya then let everyone shoot the heck out of em so these the grandest of all prizes can get awarded properly.


----------



## MSCJEM

*Ttt*

I will help get to get enough empty beer cans if thats what you all would like...lol


----------



## south-paaw

jarlicker said:


> I want to be the one that turns the new beer cans into old beer cans.
> Ya then let everyone shoot the heck out of em so these the grandest of all prizes can get awarded properly.





PHP:




yeah... yeah... we could even have awards all way out to 60th place......... :darkbeer:

banners are fine ! :thumbs_up


----------



## mdbowhunter

Macaholic said:


> What's the vote on the crispy banner and decals?


Mac you gotta keep this tradition going. Jeez, signing that banner is the only reason I go. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

mdbowhunter said:


> Mac you gotta keep this tradition going. Jeez, signing that banner is the only reason I go. :wink:


+1  :wink:


----------



## psargeant

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah... yeah... we could even have awards all way out to 60th place......... :darkbeer:
> 
> banners are fine ! :thumbs_up


We should use some Sarge's homebrew bottles instead...there were plenty left when we got done last year...



MSCJEM said:


> I will help get to get enough empty beer cans if thats what you all would like...lol


MMMMMM...beer (said in my best Homer voice):darkbeer:



jarlicker said:


> I want to be the one that turns the new beer cans into old beer cans.
> Ya then let everyone shoot the heck out of em so these the grandest of all prizes can get awarded properly.


Only if you tell the goat story at the campfire again


----------



## psargeant

mdbowhunter said:


> Mac you gotta keep this tradition going. Jeez, signing that banner is the only reason I go. :wink:


I'm sure you'll have to twist his arm...not...


----------



## IGluIt4U

psargeant said:


> Only if you tell the goat story at the campfire again


 That was one hilarious story...


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> That was one hilarious story...


Had just about everone falling out of their chairs!:thumbs_up


----------



## TheShooter

*ttt*

lets kick the hillbilly back to the top


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> That was one hilarious story...





2005Ultramag said:


> Had just about everone falling out of their chairs!:thumbs_up


...and who could possibly forget the rookie beer drinker.

:darkbeer:

:darkbeer:

:darkbeer:

:darkbeer:

:darkbeer:

:darkbeer:

ukey:

:fear:

:vom:


----------



## Moparmatty

2005Ultramag said:


> ...and who could possibly forget the rookie beer drinker.


I was thinking about that little goof ball the other day when reading the Billy Hill posts. LMAO!!!!!! That little dude sure was messed up! I couldn't believe he was functioning the next morning!


----------



## IGluIt4U

Moparmatty said:


> I was thinking about that little goof ball the other day when reading the Billy Hill posts. LMAO!!!!!! That little dude sure was messed up! I couldn't believe he was functioning the next morning!


He's a trooper.. I shoot with him fairly often.. But this year, he ain't a rookie..  :darkbeer: :archer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> He's a trooper.. I shoot with him fairly often.. But this year, he ain't a rookie..  :darkbeer: :archer:



He will be if I bring a 5th of Jack Daniels, or Wild Turkey. :chortle:


----------



## deer slayr

This is exactly why I wanted to get out of archery. Beer, beer, beer. It's all you guys think about!!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

deer slayr said:


> This is exactly why I wanted to get out of archery. Beer, beer, beer. It's all you guys think about!!!




AFTER I'm off the range.:wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

2005Ultramag said:


> Had just about everone falling out of their chairs!:thumbs_up


*...or off the hood of a car.....

That was a CLASSIC!!!!*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Trust me, even if I have to sleep on the rock driveway, no way am I going back to the hotel early this year. I missed way too much last year by retiring early.


----------



## jarlicker

You all think that stuff was funny try living it.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

jarlicker said:


> You all think that stuff was funny try living it.


*WHOOO??? You or the Goat????.....*
.


----------



## psargeant

First time he told me that story, we were driving back from a shoot in Galax va. I was laughing so hard I had to pull off the road...


----------



## MSCJEM

*ttt*

Just a bump to get the finest field shoot in Md back to the top....


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Well... I've got a full rip competition rig on the way, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1053845311&postcount=4 and will be warming up at the Mayberry shoots, so I'll be coming to play for real this year.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> He will be if I bring a 5th of Jack Daniels, or Wild Turkey. :chortle:


No he won't......he would have to fight me for the Jack


----------



## Brown Hornet

psargeant said:


> First time he told me that story, we were driving back from a shoot in Galax va. I was laughing so hard I had to pull off the road...


That is still the funniest story I have ever heard.... :chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty

2005Ultramag said:


> Well... I've got a full rip competition rig on the way, http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1053845311&postcount=4 and will be warming up at the Mayberry shoots, so I'll be coming to play for real this year.:wink:


Nice looking set-up Ultramag. :thumb:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Moparmatty said:


> Nice looking set-up Ultramag. :thumb:


It's on the way as we post. I expect to have it this week, and can't wait to shoot it Saturday.

I bought it without the rest, so I'm planning to put my Hoyt Platinum Premier on it.

BTW... I look forward to shooting with you again this year. Hope it works out that way. This year I'll know what I'm doing.


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> It's on the way as we post. I expect to have it this week, and can't wait to shoot it Saturday.
> 
> I bought it without the rest, so I'm planning to put my Hoyt Platinum Premier on it.
> 
> BTW... I look forward to shooting with you again this year. Hope it works out that way. This year I'll know what I'm doing.


mmmmmm....spirals


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> mmmmmm....spirals


Yup. You either shoot them, or they shoot you. :nod:

Over the top, and you're right there.


----------



## Moparmatty

2005Ultramag said:


> It's on the way as we post. I expect to have it this week, and can't wait to shoot it Saturday.
> 
> I bought it without the rest, so I'm planning to put my Hoyt Platinum Premier on it.
> 
> BTW... I look forward to shooting with you again this year. Hope it works out that way. This year I'll know what I'm doing.


If you're going to Mechanicsburg there's a good chance we can shoot together again.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Mechanicsburg? as in Pennsylvania?


----------



## Moparmatty

2005Ultramag said:


> Mechanicsburg? as in Pennsylvania?


Yes in PA. For the NFAA Nationals. Second last week in July.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Moparmatty said:


> Yes in PA. For the NFAA Nationals. Second last week in July.


Is there a website for the hosting club?


----------



## 2005Ultramag

*It arrived today...*

... a it's a looker too. 

This is what I'll be bringing to the hill this year.


----------



## Bees

2005Ultramag said:


> ... a it's a looker too.
> 
> This is what I'll be bringing to the hill this year.



I see bowhunter style didn't last long


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Bees said:


> I see bowhunter style didn't last long


Smartypants! 

I'm mostly curious about how much better I can shoot with a rig like this, much the same way I was curious about how much better a $750 Trykon XL would shoot than a $375 Ultramag.
The thing is that the slide sight I used last year on my hunting rig actually puts me in freestyle, or unlimited class even without a scope, lens, and and long stabilizer. If I'm goona shoot freestyle, I might as well just go whole hog.


----------



## warped Arrow

I wish this was closer to home, I have wanted to attend since I joined AT. When I first learnt about "The Hill" I was wet behind the ears as far as archery goes, now I'm just damp. Sounds like yall have a great time. Just a fast question.....Since I dont drink....is there tea, coffee, or soft drinks? If I ever do get the chance to face this group of shooters, I will be the one sporting a furry Jesters hat and a silver/black recurve. Before you sqay it...I know....Bring PLENTY of Crispies!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

warped Arrow said:


> I wish this was closer to home, I have wanted to attend since I joined AT. When I first learnt about "The Hill" I was wet behind the ears as far as archery goes, now I'm just damp. Sounds like yall have a great time. Just a fast question.....Since I dont drink....is there tea, coffee, or soft drinks? If I ever do get the chance to face this group of shooters, I will be the one sporting a furry Jesters hat and a silver/black recurve. Before you sqay it...I know....Bring PLENTY of Crispies!!!


Hey man, it's not really that far from SC. I can assure you it will be worth the drive. :thumbs_up


----------



## 2005Ultramag

warped Arrow said:


> I wish this was closer to home, I have wanted to attend since I joined AT. When I first learnt about "The Hill" I was wet behind the ears as far as archery goes, now I'm just damp. Sounds like yall have a great time. Just a fast question.....Since I dont drink....is there tea, coffee, or soft drinks? If I ever do get the chance to face this group of shooters, I will be the one sporting a furry Jesters hat and a silver/black recurve. Before you sqay it...I know....Bring PLENTY of Crispies!!!


We bring coolers filled with beverages that we choose to drink, and share with each other. Bring along whatever you like to drink, and more importantly, bring those crispies because after the Saturday 14/14 field shoot there's the Hinklemonster elimination outdoor shoot(it's a walk back elimination. you miss once, you're out), and Ms. Lucky will be hosting the CD shoot on the indoor range. Bring a story or two to tell, a sense of humor, and a folding chair for the late night circle, and you'll have everything you need.

Oh... I forgot to mention the pig roast, and all the trimmings that the club does for dinner. 

You sure you can't make it?


----------



## warped Arrow

2005Ultramag said:


> We bring coolers filled with beverages that we choose to drink, and share with each other. Bring along whatever you like to drink, and more importantly, bring those crispies because after the Saturday 14/14 field shoot there's the Hinklemonster elimination outdoor shoot(it's a walk back elimination. you miss once, you're out), and Ms. Lucky will be hosting the CD shoot on the indoor range. Bring a story or two to tell, a sense of humor, and a folding chair for the late night circle, and you'll have everything you need.
> 
> Oh... I forgot to mention the pig roast, and all the trimmings that the club does for dinner.
> 
> You sure you can't make it?


I have everything I need, a large cooler that can be stocked with Cherry Coke Zero, A travel coffee pot with all the nessitieses, I got stories from just learning to shoot(How I lost a dozen arrows in less than 2 hours at 10 yards), and a couple of folding chairs. As far as the CD shoot.....I got that one in the bag. I use Peanut can lids for targets at 20 yards....give me a 20 yard shot and I'll make it, maybe! LOL

The pig roast sounds GREAT! It has always sounded like yall have a great time. its just a bit far for me to drive, wish it was closer!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

warped Arrow said:


> I have everything I need, a large cooler that can be stocked with Cherry Coke Zero, A travel coffee pot with all the nessitieses, I got stories from just learning to shoot(How I lost a dozen arrows in less than 2 hours at 10 yards), and a couple of folding chairs. As far as the CD shoot.....I got that one in the bag. I use Peanut can lids for targets at 20 yards....give me a 20 yard shot and I'll make it, maybe! LOL
> 
> The pig roast sounds GREAT! It has always sounded like yall have a great time. its just a bit far for me to drive, wish it was closer!!



Ummmm... I do'nt think you understand how the CD shoot works.

The goal is not to hit the CD. You need to put your arrow in the center hole without touching the disc.


----------



## warped Arrow

2005Ultramag said:


> Ummmm... I do'nt think you understand how the CD shoot works.
> 
> The goal is not to hit the CD. You need to put your arrow in the center hole without touching the disc.


Actually I can do that at 20 yards, no sights....about 1 out of 5 times. I'll have to post a pic tomorrow. I got a few CD's that I dont need anyways.


----------



## south-paaw

warped Arrow said:


> I have everything I need, a large cooler that can be stocked with Cherry Coke Zero, A travel coffee pot with all the nessitieses, I got stories from just learning to shoot(How I lost a dozen arrows in less than 2 hours at 10 yards), and a couple of folding chairs. As far as the CD shoot.....I got that one in the bag. I use Peanut can lids for targets at 20 yards....give me a 20 yard shot and I'll make it, maybe! LOL
> 
> The pig roast sounds GREAT! It has always sounded like yall have a great time. its just a bit far for me to drive, wish it was closer!!


its 16 hours from FL... should put you just about 9 + hrs drive....

come on... you cannnnnn-dooo-ittttt !!!

:smile:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Yup... he can do it. A stop or two along the way for a burger, and a coke, get out, stretch the legs, and back on the road.

I'm making a 10 hour round trip from Baltimore to Blacksburg VA Friday just to bring my daughter home for Spring break.

Last year was my first year. I doubt I'll miss one any time soon.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Set up, tuned, and shooting TIGHT.
New arrows all fletched up with 4" feathers.
Sighting her in this weekend.


----------



## south-paaw

2005Ultramag said:


> Set up, tuned, and shooting TIGHT.
> New arrows all fletched up with 4" feathers.
> Sighting her in this weekend.





PHP:




looking good U-MAG !!!! 

:thumbs_up...


----------



## Moparmatty

2005Ultramag said:


> Set up, tuned, and shooting TIGHT.
> New arrows all fletched up with 4" feathers.
> Sighting her in this weekend.


4" feathers. Are you shooting indoors all summer?


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Moparmatty said:


> 4" feathers. Are you shooting indoors all summer?


I've got a dozen done up with Blazers too.


----------



## warped Arrow

Are there any recurve shooters?? Gonna seriously think about making it. BTW, I'll have pics of my latest CD shoot up tomorrow.


----------



## IGluIt4U

warped Arrow said:


> Are there any recurve shooters?? Gonna seriously think about making it. BTW, I'll have pics of my latest CD shoot up tomorrow.


Remember.. ya gotta hit the hole in the middle... clean.. :wink: :cheers:

I imagine there were some freakcurvers there, but I honestly don't remember who? :noidea:


----------



## [email protected]

Brown Hornet said:


> That is still the funniest story I have ever heard.... :chortle:


Hey Hornet lets here this story that is so funny!!!!!!!! I need a good laugh today!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

[email protected] said:


> Hey Hornet lets here this story that is so funny!!!!!!!! I need a good laugh today!!


Ya gotta hear Jarlicker tell it to get the full effect.:wink:


----------



## warped Arrow

IGluIt4U said:


> Remember.. ya gotta hit the hole in the middle... clean.. :wink: :cheers:


So if the arrow is touching the inside of the whole it dont count? I dont think I can get 3 of them in without touching the inside edge!


----------



## hoytgirl00

*hillbilly shoot*

lets move it back up for a good shoot,good people,and good times.great shoot last yr mike.well be back down.last year was my first and love it.


----------



## blondstar

pragmatic_lee said:


> Trust me, even if I have to sleep on the rock driveway, no way am I going back to the hotel early this year. I missed way too much last year by retiring early.


The couch in the clubhouse is really comfy, we can put you up at the Hotel Cumberland:wink:


----------



## psargeant

[email protected] said:


> Hey Hornet lets here this story that is so funny!!!!!!!! I need a good laugh today!!


Tom, you're just going to have to come on down to cumberland for the hillbilly, sit around the NC camper crew and goad jarlicker (aka goatboy) into telling it. It wouldn't be near as funny hearing it any other way...


----------



## psargeant

warped Arrow said:


> So if the arrow is touching the inside of the whole it dont count? I dont think I can get 3 of them in without touching the inside edge!


You only need to do it once...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

blondstar said:


> The couch in the clubhouse is really comfy, we can put you up at the Hotel Cumberland:wink:


Yea, but I saw some of the "other folks" that camped out in the club house. I think I'll take my chances with the gravel drive way. :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, but I saw some of the "other folks" that camped out in the club house. I think I'll take my chances with the gravel drive way. :wink:


I'll set my Remington tent up down by the woods again... and allegedly keep BrownHornet awake all night.
:madgrin:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

2005Ultramag said:


> I'll set my Remington tent up down by the woods again... and allegedly keep BrownHornet awake all night.
> :madgrin:


Well, I can assure you that no matter where I decide to "camp", there will HAVE TO BE some type of sound barrier between me and your tent. Of course with having you close by, there'd surely be no danger of any of the woods creatures coming near.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I can assure you that no matter where I decide to "camp", there will HAVE TO BE some type of sound barrier between me and your tent. Of course with having you close by, there'd surely be no danger of any of the woods creatures coming near.


Just bring your earplugs.:wink:

:chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

2005Ultramag said:


> Just bring your earplugs.:wink:
> 
> :chortle:


That's what I told Prag Jr. at the LAS Classic. Not sure she'll ever want to share a room with her father again. :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, but I saw some of the "other folks" that camped out in the club house. I think I'll take my chances with the gravel drive way. :wink:


You affraid of me or something?


----------



## [email protected]

psargeant said:


> Tom, you're just going to have to come on down to cumberland for the hillbilly, sit around the NC camper crew and goad jarlicker (aka goatboy) into telling it. It wouldn't be near as funny hearing it any other way...


I think I`m going to take you up on that!! This shoot sounds like a good time. I`m gonna try to get a few of us to come down.


----------



## psargeant

[email protected] said:


> I think I`m going to take you up on that!! This shoot sounds like a good time. I`m gonna try to get a few of us to come down.


Sounds good Tom, we'll see you there...


----------



## 2005Ultramag

[email protected] said:


> I think I`m going to take you up on that!! This shoot sounds like a good time. I`m gonna try to get a few of us to come down.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee

[email protected] said:


> I think I`m going to take you up on that!! This shoot sounds like a good time. I`m gonna try to get a few of us to come down.





psargeant said:


> Sounds good Tom, we'll see you there...





2005Ultramag said:


> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Yea, and just bring LOTS of "samples"


----------



## X Hunter

I cant wait this shoot was a blast last year and trust me I WILL HAVE EVEN MORE FUN this year!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> I cant wait this shoot was a blast last year and trust me I WILL HAVE EVEN MORE FUN this year!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::wink:


Wonder why? :wink:


----------



## X Hunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wonder why? :wink:


Oh i dont know but a few reasons for sure:darkbeer::wink::tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> Oh i dont know but a few reasons for sure:darkbeer::wink::tongue:


Could it possibly be that you've finally discovered that "real" beer has a good taste, stays in you system more than 10 minutes, and does NOT come in a red and white can? :tongue:


----------



## X Hunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> Could it possibly be that you've finally discovered that "real" beer has a good taste, stays in you system more than 10 minutes, and does NOT come in a red and white can? :tongue:


What you talkin about its called the KOB for a reason!!! Besides i just might bring a couple friends to the party............... Jack and Jim:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> What you talkin about its called the KOB for a reason!!! Besides i just might bring a couple friends to the party............... Jack and Jim:wink:


No need for Jack & Jim, but I'll share a








with you.

Oh, we might better change the subject, don't want to get accused of anything. :wink:


----------



## X Hunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> No need for Jack & Jim, but I'll share a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with you.
> 
> Oh, we might better change the subject, don't want to get accused of anything. :wink:




Yea....

Its a great range that will cahllenge yor archery skills No PB's shot on this range:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> Yea....
> 
> Its a great range that will cahllenge yor archery skills No PB's shot on this range:tongue:


Actually my PB on a full 28 target round was shot last year on the Hill. While it's really nothing to be proud of now, I surely was on Sun when I shot a 517 after getting my butt whooped with a 498 on Sat.


----------



## X Hunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> Actually my PB on a full 28 target round was shot last year on the Hill. While it's really nothing to be proud of now, I surely was on Sun when I shot a 517 after getting my butt whooped with a 498 on Sat.


I know your PB came on the Hill Heck i shot just 2 points off mine both days its deffinatly a fun range with some good scores in it if you pay attention


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> I know your PB came on the Hill Heck i shot just 2 points off mine both days its deffinatly a fun range with some good scores in it if you pay attention


Pay attention as in YOUR SIGHT BUBBLE! 
Plus lay off the 32 oz cups of coffee before starting! :tongue:


----------



## warped Arrow

well ,I brought it up to the wife and got that "deer in the headlights" look.......I need details so I can try to convince her that its a good cause.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

warped Arrow said:


> well ,I brought it up to the wife and got that "deer in the headlights" look.......I need details so I can try to convince her that its a good cause.


Just tell her that it's the most fun you can have with your cloths ON. But in case you need some more ammo:
1) It's one of the most challenging Field courses ever built
2) You'll get to meet many of your AT acquaintances
3) It's hosted by a super club (Cumberland Bow Hunters)
4) The food is great
5) When you're not eating at the club, you can always eat here








6) And you never know what might come out of the woods at the half way mark while you're taking a break


----------



## south-paaw

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=713036&highlight=hillbilly

can't find your pictorial of 2008 Prag.. 

2007:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=524268&highlight=hillbilly


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Well... I've been working hard with the new bow... and according to one person who's seen me shooting it, well... he thinks I got some:boxing: for BrownHornet.:nod:

I wonder if he's pulling my leg.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

[email protected] said:


> Hey Hornet lets here this story that is so funny!!!!!!!! I need a good laugh today!!


I can't tell it like Jarlicker.....:wink:

All you need to know is there was a man with a football helmet and a goat involved :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> Well... I've been working hard with the new bow... and according to one person who's seen me shooting it, well... he thinks I got some:boxing: for BrownHornet.:nod:
> 
> I wonder if he's pulling my leg.:wink:


There have been a lot of people that thought that.:wink:

Just remember two things.....

ONE....just because you are shooting better doesn't mean that I am not :wink:

TWO.....running into me at say NORVA...PWA...SMA...or where ever on a Sat or Sun...you may not get the same Hornet you will get on the Hill or at Nationals....Spring Training games don't get the same approach as the the World Series wink:

adk VaVince....I have never beat him on a local range....but he hasn't beat me on the Hill in 4 rounds or in a shootoff for a crispy


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> Well... I've been working hard with the new bow... and according to one person who's seen me shooting it, well... he thinks I got some:boxing: for BrownHornet.:nod:
> 
> I wonder if he's pulling my leg.:wink:




Now you just lay off HORNET he is all mine. 
You can pick at his scraps after I finish up with him on Saturday:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> Now you just lay off HORNET he is all mine.
> You can pick at his scraps after I finish up with him on Saturday:wink:


I've shot with you... twice. I know how you shoot, so I'll settle for the scraps... this time.:wink:


----------



## jarlicker

Trust me this shoot is a hell of a lot better than a city boy goat wrestle.
I think this year I will have to set up next to the 80 yard bail just to get some peace and tranquility.
This year I want to hear the good dumb **** stories you all did when you were a kid. Hell the goat story is just one of those whoda thunk it moments.


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> I've shot with you... twice. I know how you shoot, so I'll settle for the scraps... this time.:wink:




I'll try to leave some for you, but trust me when I say this the shooting has gone to a whole new level since the last time we shot. I shot decent those days, but to be honest I think I would get depressed if I turned out one of those scores now.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> I'll try to leave some for you, but trust me when I say this the shooting has gone to a whole new level since the last time we shot. I shot decent those days, but to be honest I think I would get depressed if I turned out one of those scores now.


I shot a 475 last year with the Trykon XL in hunting trim on the hill last year, and that was on a day when I'd never seen a field course before.
I'll be far more prepared this year, very well practiced, and shooting on a different level with a full rip target rig this season, but if you've stepped it up I'll still be chasing you. Even so, I plan to bring some game.:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> I shot a 475 last year with the Trykon XL in hunting trim on the hill last year, and that was on a day when I'd never seen a field course before.
> I'll be far more prepared this year, very well practiced, and shooting on a different level with a full rip target rig this season, but if you've stepped it up I'll still be chasing you. Even so, I plan to bring some game.:wink:


your forgetting the 2 times I shot with you were also my first and second time to ever set foot on a field course.:wink:


----------



## WrongdayJ

Can't say for sure at this point, but there just might be an AZ archer in this year's shoot. . .


----------



## [email protected]

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, and just bring LOTS of "samples"


What kind of samples??????????


----------



## IGluIt4U

[email protected] said:


> What kind of samples??????????


The kind we drink... :zip: :darkbeer: :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

pragmatic_lee said:


> No need for Jack & Jim, but I'll share a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with you.
> 
> Oh, we might better change the subject, don't want to get accused of anything. :wink:


Hey Prag is this the kind samples you were looking for????????????????????


----------



## pragmatic_lee

[email protected] said:


> Hey Prag is this the kind samples you were looking for????????????????????


Those will be just FINE. :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

WrongdayJ said:


> Can't say for sure at this point, but there just might be an AZ archer in this year's shoot. . .


It will be worth the trip.:thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet

jarlicker said:


> Trust me this shoot is a hell of a lot better than a city boy goat wrestle.
> I think this year I will have to set up next to the 80 yard bail just to get some peace and tranquility.
> This year I want to hear the good dumb **** stories you all did when you were a kid. Hell the goat story is just one of those whoda thunk it moments.


My dumb chit stories don't compare to yours and HasBeens :chortle:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

tTt


----------



## MSCJEM

*ttt*

The hill is already starting to get ready for this years shoot... Myself and shooter was shooting it the other day... We need to trim a few things back and cut a few dead trees that feel but none the less it should be great shoot this year.................and yes i took Shane down....lol i just hope he don't put a sight tape on this week...lol


----------



## 2005Ultramag

I'm thinking that if I'm going to shoot there in July I might want to do some new strings soon if I'm going to do them at all.


----------



## Ode1891

psargeant said:


> Mike;
> 
> July 4 weekend is really family time, and it makes it tough for some to attend...


Yep, I agree.


----------



## south-paaw

2005Ultramag said:


> I'm thinking that if I'm going to shoot there in July I might want to do some new strings soon if I'm going to do them at all.





PHP:




check out hinklmonsters "coupon" on strings...


----------



## kidnutso

*Question About The Hillbilly Shoot*

Hey everyone. Sorry for asking a question like this that might be in this thread, but I just don't have the time to scroll through almost 140 posts to see if I can find an answer.

I live near Pittsburgh, PA and am considering possibly coming down to this shoot. But I could only come for one day. Is this a two day shoot? Do you have to shoot both days if it is, or can you just shoot one day. I'm not worried about prizes or anything, just wanting to shoot it for the experience. 

Also, what club host the shoot and is there an address I could input into my GPS?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

kidnutso said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry for asking a question like this that might be in this thread, but I just don't have the time to scroll through almost 140 posts to see if I can find an answer.
> 
> I live near Pittsburgh, PA and am considering possibly coming down to this shoot. But I could only come for one day. Is this a two day shoot? Do you have to shoot both days if it is, or can you just shoot one day. I'm not worried about prizes or anything, just wanting to shoot it for the experience.
> 
> Also, what club host the shoot and is there an address I could input into my GPS?
> 
> Thanks everyone.


It is a 2 day shoot but there are lots of folks that only shoot 1 day (at least there was last year). If you can only make it 1 day, I'd suggest Sat. Lots going on that day including the dinner and the Hinky shoot.

Try this link for directions
http://www.md-archery.org/cb.htm


----------



## TheShooter

Kidnusto you can shoot either day if you want or both. Just one score counts. This is one of the best ranges on the east coast and everyone should experience it atleast once in there lives... We hope to see you there along with everyone from last year and many more. If you have any questions you can either pm me or mscjem on here.

Club addy
Cumberland Bowhunters
13600 Valley Rd
Cumberland, MD 21502


----------



## kidnutso

TheShooter said:


> Kidnusto you can shoot either day if you want or both. Just one score counts. This is one of the best ranges on the east coast and everyone should experience it atleast once in there lives... We hope to see you there along with everyone from last year and many more. If you have any questions you can either pm me or mscjem on here.
> 
> Club addy
> Cumberland Bowhunters
> 13600 Valley Rd
> Cumberland, MD 21502


Thanks for the info. If I can find them not busy for the 4th of July weekend, I've got about 4 or 5 guys that might be interested in coming down. Looks like it's only about a 90 minute drive or so.


----------



## MSCJEM

lets get this hillbilly shoot back to the top and get it moving...it will be here before you know it!! Its almost June already :darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

MSCJEM said:


> lets get this hillbilly shoot back to the top and get it moving...it will be here before you know it!! Its almost June already :darkbeer:


*GOOOOOOOD MORNINGGGGGGGG........CUMBERLAND!!!!!!!!

Sooooo give us an update....what's happening up there on the HILL????

Are we shooting the same schedule this year as last???? 

What about food???.....IT'SSSSS ALL ABOUT THE FOOD!!!!! * 

.


----------



## south-paaw

" From I-68, take exit #46 Naves Cross Road. At the stop, turn left at the bottom of the ramp (Naves Cross Road). At traffic light, turn right onto Bedford Road. Go approximately 0.3 miles and turn left onto Knob Rd. Go approximately 0.9 miles to stop sign. Turn right onto Valley Rd. Go 0.5 miles to CB sign and driveway on right. "


http://www.md-archery.org/cb.htm


----------



## TheShooter

We are having the shoot catered this year by the same guy that did it last year. The food will be the same a pig roast. The range is coming around really well. We are hoping to get a lot more people than last year to hit the hill... everything is pretty much the same as last year. I think it went pretty smooth last year the way we had it set up with the meal and hinklemonster shoot.. We are doing that again this year also. That seems to draw a crowd!! Well any questions feel free to pm me or mscjem.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Start a new job next week... working Saturdays, and off Mondays.

The odds of me being there Saturday are not too good, but I do plan to be there Sunday.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

2005Ultramag said:


> Start a new job next week... working Saturdays, and off Mondays.
> 
> The odds of me being there Saturday are not too good, but I do plan to be there Sunday.



*CONGRATS ON THE NEW JOB!!!!!!

Drive over after work on Saturday and maybe you can make the tail end of the Hinky Shoot and then enjoy the Bar-B-Que and the CD Challenge.

There were a few who challenged the Hill last year Sunday morning so there should still be plenty of shooting going on...*

.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

GOT LUCKY said:


> *CONGRATS ON THE NEW JOB!!!!!!
> 
> Drive over after work on Saturday and maybe you can make the tail end of the Hinky Shoot and then enjoy the Bar-B-Que and the CD Challenge.
> 
> There were a few who challenged the Hill last year Sunday morning so there should still be plenty of shooting going on...*
> 
> .


Thanks for the congrats.

Drive over?

I'm in Baltimore, so it's 4 hours away. 

I did just realize that Saturday is Independence Day... so the new place MIGHT be closed, and the whole thing may not matter.


----------



## damnyankee

This shoot is a great time, this will be my 4th year.Saturday night is a blast, between the great food all the door prizes, The Hinkymonster Shoot. Oh, and let's not forget taking crispies from the ringers:mg:


----------



## damnyankee

70 yard hooter from X Hunter


----------



## 2005Ultramag

damnyankee said:


> 70 yard hooter from X Hunter


That's a rare bird there. X hunter can fill those X tags quite proficiently.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

damnyankee said:


> This shoot is a great time, this will be my 4th year.Saturday night is a blast, between the great food all the door prizes, The Hinkymonster Shoot. Oh, and let's not forget taking crispies from the ringers:mg:


...and busting up all of Ms. Lucky's CDs.


----------



## TheShooter

I can't wait...I agree with you damnyankee it will be a blast and how much did you pay to get that crispy...lmao I saw how your bow shot thru paper...hehe


----------



## damnyankee

Be nice Shooter...I might have spent a few..extra

Got the 737 shooting bulletholes...now, And the navigators navigating towards the X...Lol


----------



## Hinkelmonster

damnyankee said:


> 70 yard hooter from X Hunter


BIg deal you only got one of those.....I wallpapered my bathroom in those form the Hillbilly W/E last year!!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter

Not sure if I will make it this year.  Gonna be @ 4000 miles away just before the HillBilly.  If the jet lag subsides...and I get in a bit of practice...I'll be there.


----------



## IGluIt4U

mdbowhunter said:


> Not sure if I will make it this year.  Gonna be @ 4000 miles away just before the HillBilly.  If the jet lag subsides...and I get in a bit of practice...I'll be there.


That's a long haul on a Hog.. :mg: :chortle:


----------



## mdbowhunter

IGluIt4U said:


> That's a long haul on a Hog.. :mg: :chortle:


Yep....... and a bit of a wet ride too! :mg: :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*OK.....youuuussss OUT OF STATE guyyyyysssss......get over to my HillBilly Accomodations thread and sign up......that includes you YANKEE!!!

You are not going to find anything nicer and closer to the range than the Holiday Inn downtown Cumberland as the Best Western out in LaVale is booked with two family reunions and it is a much further drive.

I need to let the Holiday Inn know if we are going to need more than 10 rooms......*

.


----------



## damnyankee

Lucky...I'll be staying at the Cogar Hilton...but thanks for the leg work:darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

If I do stay the night I'll be at the Remington Arms.


----------



## damnyankee

up for a a great shoot


----------



## X Hunter

damnyankee said:


> 70 yard hooter from X Hunter


Why are you so proud of a Crispie from me?????


----------



## X Hunter

Hinkelmonster said:


> BIg deal you only got one of those.....I wallpapered my bathroom in those form the Hillbilly W/E last year!!!!



Tell em Hinky im a nobody... but i did make more that weekend then i lost!!!:tongue:


----------



## south-paaw

X Hunter said:


> Tell em Hinky im a nobody... but i did make more that weekend then i lost!!!:tongue:


whatever.... !!....


:shade:


----------



## Hammer X

I'll definately be there on Sat. this year. Looking forward to the HINKY Shoot.


----------



## IGluIt4U

X Hunter said:


> Tell em Hinky im a nobody... but i did make more that weekend then i lost!!!:tongue:


Yea, I seem to remember them dangling from your arrows like the pygmy's do with shrunken heads.. :set1_thinking:


----------



## X Hunter

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, I seem to remember them dangling from your arrows like the pygmy's do with shrunken heads.. :set1_thinking:


Yep and there was evidence on here at one time of that


----------



## damnyankee

Come on young gun...you know your my hero:darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U

X Hunter said:


> Yep and there was evidence on here at one time of that


Yea, I know there's a better one here somewhere, but.... :lol: :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, I know there's a better one here somewhere, but.... :lol: :wink:


You pix was just a few seconds before the "kiss blowing" started.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

pragmatic_lee said:


> You pix was just a few seconds before the "kiss blowing" started.


No wonder Sarge can't hit $h!t......he's looking at Brad!!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*IS HE ABOUT TO SLIP HIM THE TONGUE...????!!!!!!!*


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Well the word is that(as it should be) we will be closed on July 4. This means I can hit the road at 5:00am, and make the Saturday shoot.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

2005Ultramag said:


> Well the word is that(as it should be) we will be closed on July 4. This means I can hit the road at 5:00am, and make the Saturday shoot.


Your strings will be there waiting for you!!!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Hinkelmonster said:


> Your strings will be there waiting for you!!!!


You DA MAN! :nod:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

2005Ultramag said:


> Well the word is that(as it should be) we will be closed on July 4. This means I can hit the road at 5:00am, and make the Saturday shoot.


*WHOOOO---HOOOOOOO!!!!! 

That's GREAT NEWS......just glad your new employer saw the light....

Bring plenty of crispies for the CD Challenge Saturday night........*

.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WHOOOO---HOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> That's GREAT NEWS......just glad your new employer saw the light....
> 
> Bring plenty of crispies for the CD Challenge Saturday night........*
> 
> .


I was a crispy factory last year while shooting it.:embara:

Maybe this year I'll actually have a chance to win it since I'll have a something other than a hunting rig.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Hey LUCKY, 

Count Hinky Strings in to donate a set for your CD Shoot


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Hinkelmonster said:


> Hey LUCKY,
> 
> Count Hinky Strings in to donate a set for your CD Shoot



*AWHHHHhhhh....thanks Sweetie.....*

.


----------



## south-paaw

*date is gettin' closer....*

as a club shoot, put this one on your short list. ! sincerity all the way, friendly , positive, and just plain 'ol fashion hospitality ! 

doesn't get any better!! ; and with the following The Hillbilly has created, people from "outside" the area ( AT'rs too ! ) travel for this shoot. most all of the talk is from non-club members... 

simply because they do know first hand of the spirit of the club, and of course, the character that The Hill exubes. if your'e a gently-sloping hillhumper and or a flatlander, 

you may find this course to be quite a humblinmg-eye-opening experience.... and most worthy of repeat travel to tackle your own abilities and progresses.... 

for me, like a quote from a movie.... " endeavor to perceivere " ... I just _*can't*_ let The Hillbilly win !!!

:shade:


----------



## willieM

Thanks for the good word south-paaw. I always look forward to the Hillbilly shoot. The club members have been working to get the range in top shape. New steps up to no.1 target will make it easer to get started. I'm still stiff from two hours with a weed eater on Tuesday,[ the 70 year old muscles aren't what they used to be]. Look forward to seeing a lot of old friends and making some new ones.,,,,willieM


----------



## montigre

*NUB Questions*

Okay guys, what's all this jabber about crispies??? What on this green earth is a crispy? 

Second round of questions: How's the games played for the Hillbilly??? Rattleman told me a little bit last year, but that was soooo long ago and I was still just figurin out how to get an arrow down the indoor lane without knocking myself out or shootin out the overheads. :mg::embara:

If anyone's gonna be blowin in my face like that, I hope they're packin some scope in their quiver....


----------



## IGluIt4U

This is a crispy.. a well earned bet.. 










Don't forget your sharpie... :tongue: 

The games... .there are three.. field archery, with which you should be familiar by now, a CD shoot and a Hinky 80yd shootoff, both of which you'll be familiar with after the weekend....  :cheers: :archer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

montigre said:


> Okay guys, what's all this jabber about crispies??? What on this green earth is a crispy?
> 
> Second round of questions: How's the games played for the Hillbilly??? Rattleman told me a little bit last year, but that was soooo long ago and I was still just figurin out how to get an arrow down the indoor lane without knocking myself out or shootin out the overheads. :mg::embara:
> 
> If anyone's gonna be blowin in my face like that, I hope they're packin some scope in their quiver....


Gail,
A "crispie" is something that X Hunter will who-do you into giving to him.  Actually, it's a $1 bill wagered on results. Might be for the whole weekend, a single day, or maybe even a single target. Heck, I've seen crispies wagered on how an arrow would be scored once the group finished shooting the end. It must be "addressed" to the receiver and signed/dated by the giver (LOSER).

As far as how things are done on the Hill that Billy built, check out BowGods thread from last year - it'll give you all the 411 you need.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=712563

Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## south-paaw

montigre said:


> Okay guys, what's all this jabber about crispies??? What on this green earth is a crispy?
> 
> Second round of questions: How's the games played for the Hillbilly??? Rattleman told me a little bit last year, but that was soooo long ago and I was still just figurin out how to get an arrow down the indoor lane without knocking myself out or shootin out the overheads. :mg::embara:
> 
> If anyone's gonna be blowin in my face like that, I hope they're packin some scope in their quiver....





PHP:




just bring the debit card... we'll explain it at the end of each day... no worries... !!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just bring the debit card... we'll explain it at the end of each day... no worries... !!



You need another sticker yet?


----------



## montigre

Okay, I have a handle on the crispies and the 411 on the other thread was very helpful in splainin the rules. 

I just now hope the gods of the Hill will be looking out for this little newb who doesn't have the sense to be skeered. I may not have the skills YET to dazzle, but I'm really good at bafflin...:eyebrows:

Looking forward to meeting all of you also!


BTW, is there a Queen of the Hill banner in the makin?:icon_queen:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

montigre said:


> Okay, I have a handle on the crispies and the 411 on the other thread was very helpful in splainin the rules.
> 
> I just now hope the gods of the Hill will be looking out for this little newb who doesn't have the sense to be skeered. I may not have the skills YET to dazzle, but I'm really good at bafflin...:eyebrows:
> 
> Looking forward to meeting all of you also!
> 
> 
> BTW, is there a Queen of the Hill banner in the makin?:icon_queen:


I was in your exact same shoes last year. :nod:
I knew nothing of field shooting, and nothing of the hill. What I did know was that a bunch of ATers were going to be there, and that was all I needed for motivation. Trust me when I tell you that the folks there will welcome you with open arms, they'll be glad to walk you through the shoot and explain things as you go, and that you will certainly have a great time.

What I did do before the shoot was to go out ant try to set some marks on my sight fror the longer distances. That worked out OK, but not great because I learned later that I really wasn't tuned for those distances, and I was missing left at 50+ so I had to compensate for that by holding to the right.


----------



## montigre

2005Ultramag said:


> I was in your exact same shoes last year. :nod:
> I knew nothing of field shooting, and nothing of the hill. What I did know was that a bunch of ATers were going to be there, and that was all I needed for motivation. Trust me when I tell you that the folks there will welcome you with open arms, they'll be glad to walk you through the shoot and explain things as you go, and that you will certainly have a great time.


I’m not worried about the distances anymore since I’ve had the pleasure of shooting 4 field rounds now--I think I'm over the bulk of the distance jitters. Not saying I’m all that accurate yet, but at least I can pretty much guarantee now t hat the arrow will stick into the target and not the surrounding framing….and my scores are starting to improve slowly…

Anyway, since this is my coming out season, I’m discovering I’m having a great time also learning about the not-so-obvious aspects of shooting field along with the obvious things (like step 2 of a shot sequence):mg:…how sunlight or shadows can pull or push your bow around…how the slope of a hill can alter how you shoot a target regardless of what the bubble is indicating…the list goes on and I don’t even know what all of these things mean yet, but I’m keeping tabs on all that I can remember. 

So thank you for your kind words of encouragement. I’m really looking forward to this event and may even inadvertently provide a few entertaining Kodak moments…:embara:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

montigre said:


> I’m not worried about the distances anymore since I’ve had the pleasure of shooting 4 field rounds now--I think I'm over the bulk of the distance jitters. Not saying I’m all that accurate yet, but at least I can pretty much guarantee now t hat the arrow will stick into the target and not the surrounding framing….and my scores are starting to improve slowly…
> 
> Anyway, since this is my coming out season, I’m discovering I’m having a great time also learning about the not-so-obvious aspects of shooting field along with the obvious things (like step 2 of a shot sequence):mg:…how sunlight or shadows can pull or push your bow around…how the slope of a hill can alter how you shoot a target regardless of what the bubble is indicating…the list goes on and I don’t even know what all of these things mean yet, but I’m keeping tabs on all that I can remember.
> 
> So thank you for your kind words of encouragement. I’m really looking forward to this event and may even inadvertently provide a few entertaining Kodak moments…:embara:


We'll ALL have our Kodak moments. :nod:

... and I'm currently shooting right around 500, but I'm planning to add some to that before I get on the hill.


----------



## montigre

2005Ultramag said:


> We'll ALL have our Kodak moments. :nod:
> 
> ... and I'm currently shooting right around 500, but I'm planning to add some to that before I get on the hill.


Well then, we'll have to raise a cold one after Saturday's festivities for surviving a go at the Hill.:cheers: I'm hoping I have the internal kahonies to break 500 sometime this season--so far have only eeked out a 484...or was it a 486?...no matter:dontknow: I'm not gonna give up on it...I'm a shootin for the stars and lovin the ride!!!:laugh:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

montigre said:


> Well then, we'll have to raise a cold one after Saturday's festivities for surviving a go at the Hill.:cheers: I'm hoping I have the internal kahonies to break 500 sometime this season--so far have only eeked out a 484...or was it a 486?...no matter:dontknow: I'm not gonna give up on it...I'm a shootin for the stars and lovin the ride!!!:laugh:


I broke 500(with a 502) for the first time a few weeks back on a course that compares quite well to the hill. I have a few things on my list that will improve that... but by how much remains to be seen.


----------



## PA.JAY

weres this taking place at ? I looked through the first two pages .


----------



## south-paaw

PA.JAY said:


> weres this taking place at ? I looked through the first two pages .





PHP:




*http://www.md-archery.org/cb.htm*

" 2009 Cumberland Bowhunters 
HillBilly Shoot 
July 4th weekend 

Who’s going to be King of the Hill 

Friday practice until 7pm

Saturday 8am to 11am casual registration 14 field 14 hunter card must be in by 3pm. 
Directly after all cards are in the HinkelMonster 
Shoot will begin

6-7:30pm Pig Roast 


7:30pm Ms Lucky CD Challenge "


----------



## PA.JAY

heck thats only two hours for me .


----------



## 2005Ultramag

PA.JAY said:


> heck thats only two hours for me .


That's over an hour CLOSER than me so you have no excuse.

:cheers:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*OK.....YOUUUuuuuusssss..... GUYYyyyyyyssss and GALLLLLLllllllllllsssss...........


Here's the number to the Holiday Inn to make your reservations.....301-724-8800

Just tell the Front Desk you are staying for the Archery Tournament.

The Room rate is $79.00 + tax and there are 6 more rooms available at that rate till June 19th.

After the 19th. the left over rooms go back to the hotel inventory for them to charge $100.00+ for the same room!!!

Sooooooo shake a leg......and don't miss out on this reduced rate if you are going to the HillBilly Tournament.....

See you all soon..........*

.


----------



## kidnutso

I've heard a lot about this, but still don't know what it is. What is Ms Lucky's CD Challenge?


----------



## IGluIt4U

kidnutso said:


> I've heard a lot about this, but still don't know what it is. What is Ms Lucky's CD Challenge?


The game is played by shooting at a CD from the 20 line.. you have to put an arrow CLEAN into the hole in the center.. CD's are a buck.. winner get's some money..  :archer: :first:


----------



## kidnutso

IGluIt4U said:


> The game is played by shooting at a CD from the 20 line.. you have to put an arrow CLEAN into the hole in the center.. CD's are a buck.. winner get's some money..  :archer: :first:


That's pretty much the format I had visioned. Don't think that's a game for me. :mg:


----------



## IGluIt4U

kidnutso said:


> That's pretty much the format I had visioned. Don't think that's a game for me. :mg:


Well, it was fun when the CD's used to explode on impact with an off target shot, but the new 'unbreakable' ones ain't as much fun.. 

You'd be surprised... I've made a couple of shootoff's and I ain't a great shot.


----------



## south-paaw

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, it was fun when the CD's used to explode on impact with an off target shot, but the new 'unbreakable' ones ain't as much fun..
> 
> You'd be surprised... I've made a couple of shootoff's and I ain't a great shot.





PHP:




yeah, yeah, yeah... Fatboys used to make one heck of an explosion !!!




:shade:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

kidnutso said:


> That's pretty much the format I had visioned. Don't think that's a game for me. :mg:


Awwwww... MAN UP!

I shot it last year with a full rip hunting bow, and hunting arrows.

I lost... :embara:but I shot it. 


...and Sticky shoots those little skinny arrows. :nod:


----------



## kidnutso

2005Ultramag said:


> Awwwww... MAN UP!
> 
> I shot it last year with a full rip hunting bow, and hunting arrows.
> 
> I lost... :embara:but I shot it.
> 
> 
> ...and Sticky shoots those little skinny arrows. :nod:



Well, I shoot Easton Lightspeeds. They're not that big, but that little hole in those CDs is only about the size of the x-ring on a 3 spot. 

What happens, you just keep shooting as long as people are willing to throw in a buck for each CD until someone finally puts one through the center hole without breaking the CD?


----------



## 2005Ultramag

kidnutso said:


> Well, I shoot Easton Lightspeeds. They're not that big, but that little hole in those CDs is only about the size of the x-ring on a 3 spot.
> 
> What happens, you just keep shooting as long as people are willing to throw in a buck for each CD until someone finally puts one through the center hole without breaking the CD?


There's usually a shoot off.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, it was fun when the CD's used to explode on impact with an off target shot, but the new 'unbreakable' ones ain't as much fun..
> 
> You'd be surprised... I've made a couple of shootoff's and I ain't a great shot.



*GOOD NEWS!!!!!

Reggie aka Lynn Riggs just gave me a sack full of the old ones..........

Soooooo there will be some exploding ones this year.........nowwwwww who is gonna help me clean them all up????????

and as far as not wanting to shoot cause you won't be able to clean one....it's all about the FUN...........

Come and join in.........*

.


----------



## PA.JAY

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.md-archery.org/cb.htm*
> 
> " 2009 Cumberland Bowhunters
> HillBilly Shoot
> July 4th weekend
> 
> Who’s going to be King of the Hill
> 
> Friday practice until 7pm
> 
> Saturday 8am to 11am casual registration 14 field 14 hunter card must be in by 3pm.
> Directly after all cards are in the HinkelMonster
> Shoot will begin
> 
> 6-7:30pm Pig Roast
> 
> 
> 7:30pm Ms Lucky CD Challenge "


HOW MUCH is for registration ? food ? drinks . not counting the crispies .


----------



## GOT LUCKY

kidnutso said:


> Well, I shoot Easton Lightspeeds. They're not that big, but that little hole in those CDs is only about the size of the x-ring on a 3 spot.
> 
> What happens, you just keep shooting as long as people are willing to throw in a buck for each CD until someone finally puts one through the center hole without breaking the CD?




*I had a shooter this year at Lancaster put a 2712 through one without a chip or burn........soooooo.............NO EXCUSES!!!! 

Yes, we have a shoot off first at another couple CDs then if there isn't a winner.....then I make up some kind of challenge...:blob1::blob1::blob1::blob1::blob1:

.*


----------



## 2005Ultramag

GOT LUCKY said:


> *GOOD NEWS!!!!!
> 
> Reggie aka Lynn Riggs just gave me a sack full of the old ones..........
> 
> Soooooo there will be some exploding ones this year.........nowwwwww who is gonna help me clean them all up????????
> 
> *


Jast bat those pretty eyes and all the guys will be eager to help.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

2005Ultramag said:


> Jast bat those pretty eyes and all the guys will be eager to help.


*orrrrrrr.....bring out the whip....:whip2::whip2:*


----------



## GOT LUCKY

PA.JAY said:


> HOW MUCH is for registration ? food ? drinks . not counting the crispies .


*Jay.....I think the registration was $10. or $15. last year, they served breakfast and lunch, had snacks and drinks on the course all resonably priced.
The Bar-B-Que was awesome Saturday night.

We need to get Mike in here to confirm......


Heyyyyy....are we still gonna go to the Flying Pig Friday Night???*

.


----------



## jumpmaster

If you don't get your reduced rate at the Holiday Inn thru Ms Lucky 
Here are some more Motels close by and directions to the HillyBilly shoot


Best Western 301-729-3300
Comfort Inn 301-729-6400
Days Inn 301-689-2050
Hampton Inn 301-689-1998
Holiday Inn 301-7248800
Rocky Gap Lodge 301-784-8400

Below is directions to the clubhouse along with the address to the club itself for anyone using GPS.

Directions:

From I-68, take exit #46 Naves Cross Road. At the stop, turn left at the bottom of the ramp (Naves Cross Road). At traffic light, turn right onto Bedford Road. Go approximately 0.3 miles and turn left onto Knob Rd. Go approximately 0.9 miles to stop sign. Turn right onto Valley Rd. Go 0.5 miles to CB sign and driveway on right

Cumberland Bowhunters
13600 Valley Rd
Cumberland, MD 21502

Anyone with any questions pm Shane (TheShooter) or Mike (mscjem)


----------



## willieM

*Hillbilly shoot registration*

Some one ask what the registration would be for the Hillbilly shoot. It will be the same as last year: 2 days range fee and dinner sat. evening included for $30 adult, under 15, is $15. Sunday only is $15 for adult, $7.50 under 15.
The kitchen will be open for breakfast Sat. morning at a reasonable price. I think they may be selling food at the top or the hill,between target 14 and 15.
We have the same people doing the hog roast for dinner Sat. evening, and believe me, it was a feast last year. This guy really knows how to roast a hog and put on a feed.
Thanks to all here on AT for keeping this thread going, look forward to seeing you at the shoot,,,,willieM.


----------



## IGluIt4U

The caterers did a great job last year and had a mid course break setup .. :thumb:

Look forward to shooting again this 4th.. :thumb: :darkbeer:


----------



## PA.JAY

just curious how many shooters . I really think I can make it. I got no one to bring with me  Who wants to shoot with me ??:noidea::help:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

PA.JAY said:


> just curious how many shooters . I really think I can make it. I got no one to bring with me  Who wants to shoot with me ??:noidea::help:


Lots of folks showed up solo, and it groups of two, or three last year.


----------



## IGluIt4U

PA.JAY said:


> just curious how many shooters . I really think I can make it. I got no one to bring with me  Who wants to shoot with me ??:noidea::help:


There's a pretty good crowd.. here's a pic from the shootoff after day 1's field round.. 

I don't think you'll have a problem finding someone to shoot with, but.. I'll be there, look me up.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> There's a pretty good crowd.. here's a pic from the shootoff after day 1's field round..
> 
> I don't think you'll have a problem finding someone to shoot with, but.. I'll be there, look me up.


I'll be solo too, so I'll be glad to shoot with ya.

Sticky is easy to find. Just look for the skinny guy with the Panatela in the red shirt shooting a silver Martin . 
He'll likely have a Brown Hornet buzzing around him.


----------



## willieM

You won't have a problem finding some one to shoot with. I enjoy shooting with new people and making new friends. That is one of the better parts of target archery. More so now that age has started to show in my scores.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Honestly, there really aren't 'set groups' of archers.. as '05 said, some are singles, couples, etc.. and many of us mix up the groups over the two days so we get to spend some time with more buds over the weekend.. it should be no problem to find a group to shoot with either day.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> Honestly, there really aren't 'set groups' of archers.. as '05 said, some are singles, couples, etc.. and many of us mix up the groups over the two days so we get to spend some time with more buds over the weekend.. it should be no problem to find a group to shoot with either day.


yup... and no matter who you shoot with everyone there is first rate.


----------



## PA.JAY

I'm looking forwaRD to it now ! would be a nice break away for a day.


----------



## blondstar

We will be there, I am sure you will have no problem looking for a group


----------



## TheShooter

just something that has been brought to my attention about the hillbilly and wanted to see some input on it.. Does anyone want to get a side pot going? Maybe $10.00 a person extra and winner take all? Just a suggestion and wana see what anyone has to say about it. Let me know please


----------



## 2005Ultramag

TheShooter said:


> just something that has been brought to my attention about the hillbilly and wanted to see some input on it.. Does anyone want to get a side pot going? Maybe $10.00 a person extra and winner take all? Just a suggestion and wana see what anyone has to say about it. Let me know please


Some might, but I'm not interested. 

Personally, I'd like to see any extra cash that folks might have to throw around that weekend go to Hinky, and Bowgod's BLEEDING RED, WHITE, AND BLUE jar... but that's just me.


----------



## TheShooter

*Top Again*

Its just something that some of the pro's might wana get in on together or something like that...Prolly just donate to Jesse tho..lol

Hillbilly back to the top!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets go people

Where is Jesse posting and Guys from Moorefield and Petersburg!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster

TheShooter said:


> Its just something that some of the pro's might wana get in on together or something like that...Prolly just donate to Jesse tho..lol
> 
> Hillbilly back to the top!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets go people
> 
> Where is Jesse posting and Guys from Moorefield and Petersburg!!!!


Jesse post??????

Hell he don't answer the phone or even call ya back, hell I'm still waiting for a return ringy dingy since the beginning of MAY!!!

I guess I know where I rank.....


I'll donate $10.00 to YOU Shooter McGavin


----------



## BOWGOD

Hinkelmonster said:


> Jesse post??????
> 
> Hell he don't answer the phone or even call ya back, hell I'm still waiting for a return ringy dingy since the beginning of MAY!!!
> 
> I guess I know where I rank.....
> 
> 
> I'll donate $10.00 to YOU Shooter McGavin




Screw throwin 10.00 in a side pot let's all just show up friday evening and play a 10.00 buy in No limit hold em tourny.

At least that way I'd have a slight chance to win providing I can get to heads up with a 50:1 chip lead LOL.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

BOWGOD said:


> Screw throwin 10.00 in a side pot let's all just show up friday evening and play a 10.00 buy in No limit hold em tourny.
> 
> At least that way I'd have a slight chance to win providing I can get to heads up with a 50:1 chip lead LOL.


I'm game to take your money again!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> Screw throwin 10.00 in a side pot let's all just show up friday evening and play a 10.00 buy in No limit hold em tourny.
> 
> At least that way I'd have a slight chance to win providing I can get to heads up with a 50:1 chip lead LOL.


I will bartend 

We need to get some Crsipy Challenges worked out.....


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Brown Hornet said:


> I will bartend
> 
> We need to get some Crsipy Challenges worked out.....


K..hornet is givin' hinky 4 per side each day!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Hinkelmonster said:


> K..hornet is givin' hinky 4 per side each day!!!!


Yeah....that ain't gonna happen. 

How about only your Xs count as 5s


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> I will bartend
> 
> *We* need to get some Crsipy Challenges worked out.....



what's this mean... ??? 

challenges are for those that attend.... ..:zip:

are you IN..??


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> I will bartend
> 
> We need to get some Crsipy Challenges worked out.....



How about this then?

I'll bet you a crispy I shoot at least a 512 on Saturday.


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> I will bartend
> 
> We need to get some Crsipy Challenges worked out.....





south-paaw said:


> what's this mean... ???
> 
> challenges are for those that attend.... ..:zip:
> 
> are you IN..??




Yeah does this mean I am picking you up Friday?


----------



## BOWGOD

Hinkelmonster said:


> I'm game to take your money again!!!


Well you know I can't say no to a poker game no matter what the circumstance. If there are enough people in to make it worth it I'm in.


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah does this mean I am picking you up Friday?


Sure...I guess it would be a good idea to shoot more then 3 rounds before Nationals :chortle:

Ultramag....we don't do crispy beats like that...you know that. :doh:


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> Sure...I guess it would be a good idea to shoot more then 3 rounds before Nationals :chortle:
> 
> Ultramag....we don't do crispy beats like that...you know that. :doh:


Alright I need an addy, and time. Going to have to be early Friday so I can get back here, and over to Cumberland before dark. I have to help set some things up Friday evening.

You campin out over there or crashing here?


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> Sure...I guess it would be a good idea to shoot more then 3 rounds before Nationals :chortle:
> 
> Ultramag....we don't do crispy beats like that...you know that. :doh:





PHP:




:wink:

( good job BG on the ...:violin::violin: )


----------



## BOWGOD

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:
> 
> ( good job BG on the ...:violin::violin: )




Just helpin out a bud. I would hate to see him have to miss the Hillbilly over something as stupid as not having a ride.

Last year when I showed up at my first hillbilly Hornet was the first person that really made us feel like we belonged there. Sure there has been some trash talked since then, but it's all friendly fun, and he knows I got his back if/when he needs it.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

BOWGOD said:


> Just helpin out a bud. I would hate to see him have to miss the Hillbilly over something as stupid as not having a ride.
> 
> Last year when I showed up at my first hillbilly Hornet was the first person that really made us feel like we belonged there. Sure there has been some trash talked since then, but it's all friendly fun, and he knows I got his back if/when he needs it.


Got the room yesterday, will be there Friday for a practice room and some hold'em....


----------



## BOWGOD

Hinkelmonster said:


> Got the room yesterday, will be there Friday for a practice room and some hold'em....


See who all wants to play. I wouldn't mind filling up the indoor range with a nice sized tourny Friday evening. figure if we get 30-40 people in make it a 20.00 buy in that puts about 600-800 in the purse. Pay out the final table.

You know me I just love to play poker. It's like the old song goes "all because I love to win, even if I'm gonna loose" 

Now I bet you a crispie you can't guess that song with out looking it up or google.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

BOWGOD said:


> See who all wants to play. I wouldn't mind filling up the indoor range with a nice sized tourny Friday evening. figure if we get 30-40 people in make it a 20.00 buy in that puts about 600-800 in the purse. Pay out the final table.
> 
> You know me I just love to play poker. It's like the old song goes "all because I love to win, even if I'm gonna loose"
> 
> Now I bet you a crispie you can't guess that song with out looking it up or google.


High hopes big man!!!


----------



## BOWGOD

Hinkelmonster said:


> High hopes big man!!!



yeah I know, but realistically there should be enough people there to get a decent game going Friday.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

BOWGOD said:


> yeah I know, but realistically there should be enough people there to get a decent game going Friday.


Not everyone is up to 1:30am and compulsive gambler's liek you and I!!!!

GO TO BED!!!


----------



## BOWGOD

Hinkelmonster said:


> Not everyone is up to 1:30am and compulsive gambler's liek you and I!!!!
> 
> GO TO BED!!!


1:30 Heck that's early. I won''t be in bed for at least 6 more hours.


----------



## TheShooter

Its nice to see you guys finally have came out of your shells and have rode the hillbilly to the top..Glad to see you chime in the hinky!!! From what I hear your going to take king of the hill this year Im sure Jesse would have something to say about that tho...:tongue:

Jesse where are you????When you get done chasing the kids around get on here and start posting!!!!!:nyah:


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> Just helpin out a bud. I would hate to see him have to miss the Hillbilly over something as stupid as not having a ride.
> 
> Last year when I showed up at my first hillbilly Hornet was the first person that really made us feel like we belonged there. Sure there has been some trash talked since then, but it's all friendly fun, and he knows I got his back if/when he needs it.


:darkbeer: I know its all friendly trash talk....I don't talk trash to people I don't like :wink:

I am off Fri so whenever is fine....I may camp out...but it doesn't matter to me one way or the other really. We camped last year


----------



## HADS DAD

*Moorefield/Petersburg crew chiming in*

Count in Hads Dad, heh, Hoytgirl00, and bowjingles.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> Sure...I guess it would be a good idea to shoot more then 3 rounds before Nationals :chortle:
> 
> Ultramag....we don't do crispy beats like that...you know that. :doh:


I've only ever been a spectator in a battle of the crispies.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> :darkbeer: I know its all friendly trash talk....I don't talk trash to people I don't like :wink:
> 
> I am off Fri so whenever is fine....I may camp out...but it doesn't matter to me one way or the other really. We camped last year


I'll be camping again too. Don't worry though, I'll set up away from you, and Prag.


----------



## TheShooter

glad to see you guys coming out of the den down there and wana play... Where is the PA people!!!!


----------



## TheShooter

ttt get to it people


----------



## willieM

HillBilly update:::there will be targets up for anyone wanting to shoot on Fri. and the kitchen will be open for breakfast on both Sat. and Sun. and will stay open all day.
Food will be for sale at target 14 when you get to the top of the hill.
We are working hard to have the range in great shape so come out and enjoy a great week end.


----------



## TheShooter

Especially ol WillieM is working hard out there on the range.. Thanks Bill you do a lot for the club and we appreciate it!!


----------



## Macaholic

....so I wanna know....
WHO is walking away with the Crispy Banner?????


----------



## TheShooter

ah i will say mike cogar or jesse...hehe mike has been hitting the beer can pretty good lately from what i hear


----------



## Brown Hornet

TheShooter said:


> ah i will say mike cogar or jesse...hehe mike has been hitting the beer can pretty good lately from what i hear


Jesse has enough of those banners already.....my money is on the guy that won Redding


----------



## TheShooter

ahh i herd that guy is in retirement


----------



## Brown Hornet

TheShooter said:


> ahh i herd that guy is in retirement


WOW that is really recent....must have happened after finishing 4th in Yankton 

He just needs me to follow him around with the camera for each shot and he will take out Jesse....

and tell that guy he is going out before me during the Hinky Shoot again this year and it won't be because I shoot my arrow 20 seconds later this time :wink:


----------



## TheShooter

lol jesse is out for revenge!! so you better watch out :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet

:chortle:

I am spending the weekend practicing for the Hinky....shooting FITA this weekend with Braden. :wink:

I will see you at 80 :wink:


----------



## TheShooter

ok good luck with braden!!!lol I will be there on the 80...mite not make it that far tho.:zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Wondering if there'll be a golf cart or similar vehicle available during the Hinky for the ":darkbeer: runs back to the car". :zip: Don't think the segway will be there this year.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wondering if there'll be a golf cart or similar vehicle available during the Hinky for the ":darkbeer: runs back to the car". :zip: Don't think the segway will be there this year.


Gosh I sure hope so...I'll get tired with all that walking...

Het prag, where are you and jarlicker staying? Is it camping for you guys or what?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Not sure about Thu. night yet, but we're camping the rest of the weekend. How about you?

I know with your schedule this year, you probably haven't had much "brewing" time, but can I still hope for a "sample"?



psargeant said:


> Gosh I sure hope so...I'll get tired with all that walking...
> 
> Het prag, where are you and jarlicker staying? Is it camping for you guys or what?


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not sure about Thu. night yet, but we're camping the rest of the weekend. How about you?
> 
> I know with your schedule this year, you probably haven't had much "brewing" time, but can I still hope for a "sample"?


I probably will be tenting it...no Mac (and more importantly his camper) means hard ground for Sarge...

As for the homebrew, you can hope all you want, but you better be hoping somebody else is brewing it. I was in the UK when I should have been getting it ready...

Come to think of it, last year's Hillbilly may be the last time I brewed, and as you can attest, there's non of that left...


----------



## 2005Ultramag

psargeant said:


> I probably will be tenting it...no Mac (and more importantly his camper) means hard ground for Sarge...
> 
> As for the homebrew, you can hope all you want, but you better be hoping somebody else is brewing it. I was in the UK when I should have been getting it ready...
> 
> Come to think of it, last year's Hillbilly may be the last time I brewed, and as you can attest, there's non of that left...


No wonder. That was some awesome brew, and it will be missed this year.

I'll just have to bring some extra micros along.


----------



## psargeant

2005Ultramag said:


> No wonder. That was some awesome brew, and it will be missed this year.
> 
> I'll just have to bring some extra micros along.


I know I'll have plenty of icy cold refreshment for me...

Thanks for the compliment...I do take some pride in my concoctions...it is good to know others enjoy them too...


----------



## 2005Ultramag

OK...let's get a few more first first timers out! Who's up for it?



> Originally Posted by Hinkelmonster
> #1 25 up hill
> #20 20 side hill
> #3 55
> #4 30
> #5 80
> #6 45WU
> #7 35 Fan
> #8 45 up a bit
> #9 Bunny
> #10 50 UPUPUP
> #11 15
> #12 65 Side (insert cuz's gesture here!)
> #13 60 side
> #14 40 Up
> 
> #15 45 Up up up (insert cuz's gesture here!)
> #16 20 up
> #17 65 down and side
> #18 45 WU
> #19 30 down (steepest target on range believe it or not!!!!)
> #20 35 Up
> #21 80 down
> #22 55 UPUPUP
> #23 Bunny side
> #24 25 side
> #25 40 side
> #26 60 side
> #27 50 side
> #28 15 up
> 
> Yes it's memorized!!


----------



## TheShooter

wow that range sounds challenging...:darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

TheShooter said:


> wow that range sounds challenging...:darkbeer:


Lotta fun! C'mon out.


----------



## TheShooter

i will be there for sure!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

TheShooter said:


> i will be there for sure!!!


Ya think???


----------



## GOT LUCKY

TheShooter said:


> i will be there for sure!!!



*....and I expect you to be one of the finalist in the CD Challenge this year....noooo hiding in the crowd....*

.


----------



## TheShooter

Well I got to take a walk around the range yesterday with ol Mike Cogar and Tony Tazza...Boy they were out to take me down and make me feel bad!! We were all tied up after the first half and then on the back half the wheels really fell off of those guys... Mike dropped 8 tony 7 and me 4 on the range. It was a good day to be shooting a lil windy but nothing to be scared about!! I hope I didn't make them mad ragging on them a little bit...HeHe It was great and can't wait to see what the HillBilly has in store for us this weekend!!! :banana::band:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Like they are gonna take you down on your own course :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> Like they are gonna take you down on your own course :wink:


...and like you wouldn't try like all get out to take him down on his own course?


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> ...and like you wouldn't try like all get out to take him down on his own course?


No I wouldn't....I am realistic. 

He would have to spot me about 25-30 points for me to have a shot :chortle:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> No I wouldn't....I am realistic.
> 
> He would have to spot me about 25-30 points for me to have a shot :chortle:


...but given the chance... :nod:


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> ...but given the chance... :nod:


I have no chance......but I will talk him out of a few points....or at least hit him with a flash or two :chortle:

That's an inside joke between TheShooter and I by the way :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> I have no chance......but I will talk him out of a few points....or at least hit him with a flash or two :chortle:
> 
> That's an inside joke between TheShooter and I by the way :wink:


If it was inside it wouldn't be a flash... or a joke.


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> If it was inside it wouldn't be a flash... or a joke.


actually that's why I said FLASH....


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> actually that's why I said FLASH....


So it's a flash, with a "Come Get U Some"


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> So it's a flash, with a "Come Get U Some"


Nope.....:set1_thinking:


----------



## TheShooter

yea my eyes are still hurting from last time...you surely wouldn't wana hurt them before the nationals!!! Now come on


----------



## Brown Hornet

Of course not.... Your one of my picks for a top 3 finish.


----------



## TheShooter

wow nothing like a little pressure :darkbeer:


----------



## south-paaw

theshooter said:


> wow nothing like a little pressure :darkbeer:





PHP:




hey red-shirt wearer... You given me 38 points or 

whaaaaatttt ???


----------



## Brown Hornet

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey red-shirt wearer... You given me 38 points or
> 
> whaaaaatttt ???


You sure 38 is enough?:doh:

Might as well give yourself a chance.....ask for 45. I don't think you have a 517/18 in you


----------



## Brown Hornet

TheShooter said:


> wow nothing like a little pressure :darkbeer:


Pressure....pressure.....I think you know how to handle pressure by now :wink:

Besides....its not like I called a Silver Bowl....I just said a top 3.... The rest is up to you


----------



## TheShooter

lol thanks i would love to have a silver bowl!!! Even be compared and maybe mentioned in the same sentence as jesse or dave... wow 38 points....Im not that good!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

TheShooter said:


> lol thanks i would love to have a silver bowl!!! Even be compared and maybe mentioned in the same sentence as jesse or dave... wow 38 points....Im not that good!!


You can have the silver platter that my butt was handed to me on last year at the Hill. :mg:


----------



## south-paaw

*shuuu-rrrrrrr...*



TheShooter said:


> lol thanks i would love to have a silver bowl!!! Even be compared and maybe mentioned in the same sentence as jesse or dave... wow 38 points....Im not that good!!





PHP:




oh.. yeah.. ok... ok... ..

im the one that's no good..:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:

ok...ok.. then 37 points !! 

:shade:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

ok... WHO'S READY? 

...and who ain't, but plans on being there anyway? :fear:


----------



## IGluIt4U

:fear: :darkbeer: :tongue:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Hinky.... don't forget my strings, and InsideX, don't forget my shirt.


----------



## IGluIt4U

2005Ultramag said:


> Hinky.... don't forget my strings, and InsideX, don't forget my shirt.


Just don't forget some extra crispys...  :archer: :first: :tongue:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> Just don't forget some extra crispys...  :archer: :first: :tongue:


Don't worry. I know we're playing "table stakes". :hat::heh:


----------



## IGluIt4U

2005Ultramag said:


> Don't worry. I know we're playing "table stakes". :hat::heh:


Stakes or steaks.. :hungry: :noidea: 

I should be out shooting right now, but a cold beer in hand and my bow packed away prevents this.. so... tomorrow is practice day.. Saturday it's on..  :thumb: :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> Stakes or steaks.. :hungry: :noidea:
> 
> I should be out shooting right now, but a cold beer in hand and my bow packed away prevents this.. so... tomorrow is practice day.. Saturday it's on..  :thumb: :wink:


Stakes, not steaks. saturday night will be chops, ribs, and pulled pork. :RockOn:


... and I'm going to try to pick up a very special brew for the mutants in attendance.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> Stakes or steaks.. :hungry: :noidea:
> 
> I should be out shooting right now, but a cold beer in hand and my bow packed away prevents this.. so... tomorrow is practice day.. Saturday it's on..  :thumb: :wink:


Been practicing all week, and will be again tomorrow. 

got the bow fine tuned last week.

been fine tuning *ME *this week. 

It's on? Indeed it is baby! I'm bringing all the game I got, and there won't be ANYTHING left on the table when it's over. When I'm done, and the dust settles, it will be what it will be.


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> Been practicing all week, and will be again tomorrow.
> 
> got the bow fine tuned last week.
> 
> been fine tuning *ME *this week.
> 
> It's on? Indeed it is baby! I'm bringing all the game I got, and there won't be ANYTHING left on the table when it's over. When I'm done, and the dust settles, it will be what it will be.


Practice....Practice....Practice....come on man....Practice.....we talkin' bout' Practice..... Not the game but Practice....:embara:

I don't need to practice.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> Practice....Practice....Practice....come on man....Practice.....we talkin' bout' Practice..... Not the game but Practice....:embara:
> 
> I don't need to practice.


OK. I do.

You just sit back, and relax tomorrow, knock back a few cold ones, and I'll be flinging arrows for a few hours before work.


See ya Saturday.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Ok folks, day one is officially a wrap... we had some great shooting, many a bet settled, and awesome Hinky Shoot, another fun CD shoot from Ms Lucky and even a proposal on the 70w/u on the back half today.. man, what a day of archery! :mg: 

Many thanks to CB for getting the range in great shape and puttin on another awesome HillBilly Shoot.. :yo: :cheers: A special thanks to Randy for the Hinky Shoot, Ms Lucky for the CD shoot, and all of the generous contributors that donated goods for prizes. :tongue: :thumb:

Oh.. here's the loving new couple... :yo: :cheers: :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Tried to get a pic of the banner, but man.. 80yds is waaaaay down there.. 

In the washed out white section it read " Jenny, will you marry me? "

Yes, the couple was shooting behind us, so we were able to see (barely) the ring being put on the finger and a big ol kiss afterwards...for some reason, at the next target the group behind them was behind us.. :set1_thinking: :noidea: 

Congrats Guys.. :cheers: :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Hopefully someone else got a good pic of the banner.. :embara: :lol:

Here are a few more pics.. had a great turnout for the Hinky Shoot.. and yes, this time I made it all the way back to 80.. :tongue:  :becky:


----------



## IGluIt4U

:darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Circle of friends.. :grouphug: :cheers:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*The BOWGOD Proposal banner......*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*There were several new faces in this years Challenge.....

and 5 made it into the CD Challenge shootoff .....

Britney Kline
Mike Cogar
Justin Paulino
Jeremy Travis - damnyankee
Chris Johnson - Young Jedi*


.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*......and the 2009 HILLBILLY WINNER is.................

CHRIS JOHNSON!!!!.....Young Jedi!!!!*

.


----------



## TheShooter

Very nice pics from shoot!! Congrats to the engaged couple now!! Was in group right behind them and watched thru binos... Very nice.. Banner was freaking awsome looking.. Hinky shoot was great also.. Brittany shot great! Spanked everyone. Great turnout..Hope everyone enjoyed the shoot and everything that went on!!! OOOOO and I got a crispy from ol SouthPaw!!!!! lol hehe :darkbeer:


----------



## archerpap

I still think we should have tried for the jug handle at 30YDS!!! If we missed, we would've been the first in line to eat...LOL. Of course if I would've gone up when I went out, I may have been the first in line anyways. Another great HillBilly Shoot, and Hinky shoot, even if I only did shoot 2 arrows. I had fun watching dad shoot. I don't get to do that very often. BTW...looks like Jedi has a few crispies to be signed and handed out!!!


----------



## Moparmatty

Glad to hear it was a great day! Congrats to everyone for having fun and making it to the shoot. It's a great one! I hope to be back there next year.

And a big congrats to BowGod and the future Mrs. BowGod! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

What does one say but WOW!
Cumberland Bowhunters, you guys are a 100% class act!
The course was gorgeous, and well prepared, and it was clear that alot of work went into that. The caterers did another AWESOME pig roast with all the trimmings. The food was awesome.

Randy, Nobody can beat you for the kind of preparedness, and organization you put into the Hinky shoot. The best part is that everyones has fun with it, so there are really no losers.

Ms. Lucky, I wish I could have shot the CD shoot, but I was just plain out of steam. Your shoot is yet nother well oiled machine.The one thing that equals Randy's preparedness, and organization is yours, along with your smile, and charm.

Hornet, OK... you spotted me 10, and got a crispy... but I shot a 509 today, which would have been good enough to take a crispy from you yesterday... so look out next time.  Yea... I know you shot a 524 today.

Sticky and I came out dead even. He beat me on the front 14, and I beat him on the back 14. Good shooting with you again, and look forward to more chances to do it.

Bowgod, and Jen, congratulations. Many happy years await you. You are both awesome people, and anytime you'll have me along I'd love to shoot with you folks.
I could go on, and on, and on about all the great folks, and great times, but there's not enough space here to do it. The club President informed me today that they are going to try to plan for the weekwnd BEFORE July 4th next year. So... everyone needs to start making arrangements NOW so you don't miss out on the fun next year.


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> Hornet, OK... you spotted me 10, and got a crispy... but I shot a 509 today, which would have been good enough to take a crispy from you yesterday... so look out next time.  Yea... I know you shot a 524 today.


:violin: You still lost....good shooting today....but a spot today still put you down :doh: Yes I shot a 24 today.....but that was with a miss set sight on the bunny that resulted in a ZERO and "several" pissed off dropped points right after that.....I should have shot a 35 today 

Sticky and Paaw will tell you I was pounding the dot today.:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> :violin: You still lost....good shooting today....but a spot today still put you down :doh: Yes I shot a 24 today.....but that was with a miss set sight on the bunny that resulted in a ZERO and "several" pissed off dropped points right after that.....I should have shot a 35 today
> 
> Sticky and Paaw will tell you I was pounding the dot today.:wink:


Same here buddy! I had my usual bad mid ranges, and I'm working on those, 
I shot a 20 on target 13 with three good quality Xs. Like you, I was either dead on, or way off. As for the bunnies, 20 on the field faces, and 19(one just barely out) on the hunter faces. Keep in mind that my 509 was a new personal best, which tops the 506 PB from last week... which tops the 502 PB from a few weeks ago at Mayberry. At that rate we'll be doing a heads up crispy next year. :nod:
... if you think you'll still be up for it then.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> Sticky and Paaw will tell you I was pounding the dot today.:wink:


Yea, til ya started cussin and throwin rocks.. :behindsof  

Yepper.. Hornet was gittin er done til we distracted him on the bunny and he shot the 11 for the last walkup distance of 41.. :zip:  Up til that point he was well on his way to a Hill PB.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, til ya started cussin and throwin rocks.. :behindsof
> 
> Yepper.. Hornet was gittin er done til we distracted him on the bunny and he shot the 11 for the last walkup distance of 41.. :zip:  Up til that point he was well on his way to a Hill PB.. :thumb: :cheers:


Are you saying he choked?

Like somebody else you know huh?


----------



## Brown Hornet

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, til ya started cussin and throwin rocks.. :behindsof
> 
> Yepper.. Hornet was gittin er done til we distracted him on the bunny and he shot the 11 for the last walkup distance of 41.. :zip:  Up til that point he was well on his way to a Hill PB.. :thumb: :cheers:


Notice when something really needed to be thrown it was a rock and not the release :wink:

that would have been more then a Hill PB....I haven't shot a 535 since 1902


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> Are you saying he choked?
> 
> Like somebody else you know huh?


Nope....not a choke. I was just shooting really well and we were B.Sing and I forgot to set my sight....chit happens. 

I don't choke....pressure doesn't bother me....:nono:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> Notice when something really needed to be thrown it was a rock and not the release :wink:
> 
> that would have been more then a Hill PB....*I haven't shot a 535 since 1902 *


:chortle: Yea, I admired your restraint on that throw..  

Bro.. you been shootin WAAAY longer than me...  :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope....not a choke. I was just shooting really well and we were B.Sing and I forgot to set my sight....chit happens.
> 
> I don't choke....pressure doesn't bother me....:nono:


Yea, it was an honest mistake... we distracted him pretty well, which is normally pretty common amongst each other, but that time he flat forgot to look before he nailed a 3 on the second target from the bottom on the first arrow.. :lol: Heck... I missed one on that *&^@^% bunny too.. :frusty:  :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

IGluIt4U said:


> :chortle: Yea, I admired your restraint on that throw..
> 
> Bro.. you been shootin WAAAY longer than me...  :chortle:


I am still laughing at Lefty running the other way :chortle:

and it seems like it's been since 1902 since I broke a 530....but for my 5 or 6 round I am pleased. A new PB *WILL *be dropped at Nationals :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> I am still laughing at Lefty running the other way :chortle:
> 
> and it seems like it's been since 1902 since I broke a 530....but for my 5 or 6 round I am pleased. A new PB *WILL *be dropped at Nationals :wink:


A goal of mine as well.. :thumb: and yea, runnin for cover is an understatement..  :wink:


----------



## Krys1313

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, it was an honest mistake... we distracted him pretty well, which is normally pretty common amongst each other, but that time he flat forgot to look before he nailed a 3 on the second target from the bottom on the first arrow.. :lol: Heck... I missed one on that *&^@^% bunny too.. :frusty:  :wink:


That one got me yesterday too!! I hate when I mess up on a Bunny target!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Krys1313 - you really need to change your signature line -"Oreo" is not the only nickname you got this weekend. I like Pxxx_Queen better. :mg:


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> Krys1313 - you really need to change your signature line -"Oreo" is not the only nickname you got this weekend. I like Pxxx_Queen better. :mg:


Well, .......


----------



## pragmatic_lee

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, .......


Was that already there OR was there a little magic performed. Either way I like it!!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> Was that already there OR was there a little magic performed. Either way I like it!!!!! :darkbeer:


It mystically appeared early this morning.. :noidea: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Krys1313

*Thank you*

Sticky THANK YOU!! for doing the abreviation and not spelling it out:wav:!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U

Krys1313 said:


> Sticky THANK YOU!! for doing the abreviation and not spelling it out:wav:!!!


Who.. me? :set1_thinking: :lol:

Welcome to the AT crowd and congrats on your shooting the first time up the Hill.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Performing my duties as ATs Field Forum Diplomat caused me to miss how this new nickname came about :no idea:

I knew it was given....but I didn't get the details and the report hasn't come across my desk yet.


----------



## Krys1313

Brown Hornet said:


> Performing my duties as ATs Field Forum Diplomat caused me to miss how this new nickname came about :no idea:
> 
> I knew it was given....but I didn't get the details and the report hasn't come across my desk yet.


There will be no reports across any desks!! This will not be explained per my request!! Sorry!! It was agreed that it would be kept private.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Performing my duties as ATs Field Forum Diplomat caused me to miss how this new nickname came about :no idea:
> 
> I knew it was given....but I didn't get the details and the report hasn't come across my desk yet.


Quick edit per PQ's previous post


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Performing my duties as ATs Field Forum Diplomat caused me to miss how this new nickname came about :no idea:
> 
> I knew it was given....but I didn't get the details and the report hasn't come across my desk yet.


OK buddy, I had a very well thought out and very "tasteful" response to your query, but PQ's fingers were quicker than mine, so I removed the content of my previous post. :zip: Fact is, I thought it was very much a compliment.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> Quick edit per PQ's previous post


All this is true, but the most surprising part of the whole deal is the person who came with the tag in the first place. Those who do not know, or were not there will never guess in a million years without being told first. :chortle:

Dang! That was quick! Don't worry Krys1313, your secret is safe.

I think I can safely keep my post as is since it doesn't divulge anything, but it will be edited at your request.

Hornet, look like that report is stamped *CLASSIFIED, FOR EYES ONLY*.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

South-Paaw.... when you bet big, you either win big, or lose big.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Tim puts 3 in the center with his hunting rig.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Can you see 20-20?


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Da croooo.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

King of the hill?


----------



## Krys1313

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK buddy, I had a very well thought out and very "tasteful" response to your query, but PQ's fingers were quicker than mine, so I removed the content of my previous post. :zip: Fact is, I thought it was very much a compliment.


Thank you PRAG!! :star:


----------



## Krys1313

2005Ultramag said:


> All this is true, but the most surprising part of the whole deal is the person who came with the tag in the first place. Those who do not know, or were not there will never guess in a million years without being told first. :chortle:
> 
> Dang! That was quick! Don't worry Krys1313, your secret is safe.
> 
> I think I can safely keep my post as is since it doesn't divulge anything, but it will be edited at your request.
> 
> Hornet, look like that report is stamped *CLASSIFIED, FOR EYES ONLY*.



Thank you Ultramag!! :RockOn:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Krys1313 said:


> Thank you Ultramag!! :RockOn:


No problem PQ.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Krys1313 said:


> There will be no reports across any desks!! This will not be explained per my request!! Sorry!! It was agreed that it would be kept private.


Well since the report has already come across my desk..... I will let ya know that I was present for most of that discussion after all.....just didn't know that it was being directed towards anyone :doh: 


Now.... Would someone please explain to PQ who I am am :wink: there isn't much that goes on in the Pro or Joe ranks in archery that I don't know about....heck half the time I am one of the first to know or the one breaking the news....

Do a search my dear.... Not only am I a Diplomat.... But I also am like BH"SPN".... Everyone knows who to go to for archery and AT info :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

You might have been present, but that doesn't mean you comprehended all that was said due to :darkbeer:. :secret: 

And just like the WAF - what happens on the Hill stays on the Hill  You have your explanation as per PQ's okay to send it to you.





Brown Hornet said:


> Well since the report has already come across my desk..... I will let ya know that I was present for most of that discussion after all.....just didn't know that it was being directed towards anyone :doh:
> 
> 
> Now.... Would someone please explain to PQ who I am am :wink: there isn't much that goes on in the Pro or Joe ranks in archery that I don't know about....heck half the time I am one of the first to know or the one breaking the news....
> 
> Do a search my dear.... Not only am I a Diplomat.... But I also am like BH"SPN".... Everyone knows who to go to for archery and AT info :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

What happened to Montigre? I know she'd been hanging around some of the ferry-landers, but I'm wondering if her "exposure" to the FL & NC folk (along with a few others) has made her "re-think" Field archery.


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> You might have been present, but that doesn't mean you comprehended all that was said due to :darkbeer:. :secret:
> 
> And just like the WAF - what happens on the Hill stays on the Hill  You have your explanation as per PQ's okay to send it to you.


Actually...after thinking about it. I know WHO said it... And WHEN it was said.... And WHO was present 

As for not understanding because of the :darkbeer: please....when the topic at hand happened.... I hadn't even noticed I was drinking yet.... there is a reason Jarlicker warned people about trying to hang with me not many are going to....and if all it is beer....your in trouble.....I wasn't even buzzed Sat night 

You are correct though just like the WAF what happens on the Hill stays on the Hill....you would be pissed if you knew how much you all actually missed :doh:

Being a Diplomat is a good thing :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> I wasn't even buzzed Sat night


 
And if you had thought you had a reason to be extra observant of me and actually were, you might have noticed that I nursed one group tightener a "very long" time. Remember the one you didn't like the taste of - I never got around to it. Some times it pays to just sit back and "pretend". I learned a long time ago that when my tongue gets so thick I can't even comprehend what I'm saying, it's time to become the "observer". Tongue got thick prior to the Hinky shoot, but I understood everything I said Sat. night and observed a whole lot more that even you might be aware of. :secret:


----------



## IGluIt4U

pragmatic_lee said:


> What happened to Montigre? I know she'd been hanging around some of the ferry-landers, but I'm wondering if her "exposure" to the FL & NC folk (along with a few others) has made her "re-think" Field archery.


I think she's still shell-shocked.. :fear: :behindsof


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> And if you had thought you had a reason to be extra observant of me and actually were, you might have noticed that I nursed one group tightener a "very long" time. Remember the one you didn't like the taste of - I never got around to it. Some times it pays to just sit back and "pretend". I learned a long time ago that when my tongue gets so thick I can't even comprehend what I'm saying, it's time to become the "observer". Tongue got thick prior to the Hinky shoot, but I understood everything I said Sat. night and observed a whole lot more that even you might be aware of. :secret:


I had no reason to be extra observant of you....I know we were close to WV and strange things happen there....but yeah :zip:

I can drink and stay observant.....and keep them on the target in the dark unlike some :zip:

As for what you saw....I don't need to know what Jarlicker looks like in his undies....you can hold onto that info :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> As for what you saw....I don't need to know what Jarlicker looks like in his undies....you can hold onto that info :wink:


Now you know why I was the first on in our tent on both Fri. & Sat. nights and the first one out of there each morning. I saw enough of the "tighty whities" on Thu night to last me a life time.


----------



## Unclegus

You know, you guys have captured the essence of what shooting is all about. And some great photography.....A picture is truly worth a thousand words....I wanted to come, but I needed to see the grandkids in KY... I think I will easily get used to seeing Hinky in the Red Shirt Mafia, but the thoughts of Jarlicker in his undies could possibly send me back to my shrink for a few therapy sessions and a prescription for some of the "Good stuff".


----------



## willieM

heh Gus, how was everything in Ky. Hope you had a good time.
I would really enjoy a field round with you . You have to try to make the Hill Billy shoot some time. We really had a good time.
Seeing every one having a good time and seeing how good the range looks in the pictures that have been posted makes the hard work worth while. See you at Flatwoods the 19th? willieM


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Unclegus said:


> You know, you guys have captured the essence of what shooting is all about. And some great photography.....A picture is truly worth a thousand words....I wanted to come, but I needed to see the grandkids in KY... I think I will easily get used to seeing Hinky in the Red Shirt Mafia, but the thoughts of Jarlicker in his undies could possibly send me back to my shrink for a few therapy sessions and a prescription for some of the "Good stuff".


Were you at the HILL??? and didn't say hi???

You're on my **** list!!!!


----------



## Unclegus

I stay on people's %^#$%@# list. No, I was in KY at my grandkids. Bought them both Genesis bows for NASP this trip down. I've begged them both for around two years to let me get them bows, but they just weren't interested. My grandson went to boyscout camp and got to shoot a few and called me telling me he wanted to try it. I bought him one, and then within thirty minutes the grand daughter was shooting and I bought her one the next day... I love it when a plan comes together. Their school has a NASP archery team.... Imagine that one.... I see some real ability there. Must have got it from the other side of the family....but I'll surely be at Mechanicsburg if the good Lord is willing to let me be there. Yes Bill, I'll be at Flatwoods.....


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Unclegus said:


> I stay on people's %^#$%@# list. No, I was in KY at my grandkids. Bought them both Genesis bows for NASP this trip down. I've begged them both for around two years to let me get them bows, but they just weren't interested. My grandson went to boyscout camp and got to shoot a few and called me telling me he wanted to try it. I bought him one, and then within thirty minutes the grand daughter was shooting and I bought her one the next day... I love it when a plan comes together. Their school has a NASP archery team.... Imagine that one.... I see some real ability there. Must have got it from the other side of the family....but I'll surely be at Mechanicsburg if the good Lord is willing to let me be there. Yes Bill, I'll be at Flatwoods.....


Okay, you're lucky.....how are those strings treating you BTW?

See you in the Burg!!!


----------



## Unclegus

Strings B the Bomb....


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Hinky... if my strings perform half as good as they look then I'll be one happy camper.

I'll be taking them to Autumn Sky Outfitters to have Trent install them in the next week, or so. The strings I'm shooting with now really are bad. I draw my bow, and if I hold for mor that 15 seconds the peep starts to creep around on me. BOWGOD says it's because there are way too many twists in the string. I'm hoping that your strings will have a positive effect on my consistency when I get them on. If that peep is turning at full draw then the string has to be moving too, even if it's just a bit. I have no idea how old they are, but they've got some fuzz showing.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

2005Ultramag said:


> Hinky... if my strings perform half as good as they look then I'll be one happy camper.
> 
> I'll be taking them to Autumn Sky Outfitters to have Trent install them in the next week, or so. The strings I'm shooting with now really are bad. I draw my bow, and if I hold for mor that 15 seconds the peep starts to creep around on me. BOWGOD says it's because there are way too many twists in the string. I'm hoping that your strings will have a positive effect on my consistency when I get them on. If that peep is turning at full draw then the string has to be moving too, even if it's just a bit. I have no idea how old they are, but they've got some fuzz showing.


If you're holding for 15 seconds let down....regardless of what the peep does!!!!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Hinkelmonster said:


> If you're holding for 15 seconds let down....regardless of what the peep does!!!!


Yea... I have thet issue going on too. Working on it.


----------



## south-paaw

TheShooter said:


> Very nice pics from shoot!! Congrats to the engaged couple now!! Was in group right behind them and watched thru binos... Very nice.. Banner was freaking awsome looking.. Hinky shoot was great also.. Brittany shot great! Spanked everyone. Great turnout..Hope everyone enjoyed the shoot and everything that went on!!! *OOOOO and I got a crispy from ol SouthPaw!!!!! lol hehe :darkbeer:*





PHP:





i really thought 35 1/2 would be enough....hahahaaa

glad you wern't so skeertd to take the challenge... ya' know i'm just setting 

my odds for next year...:wink:... and it will be 65 points.. nope, wait.. 68.. 

uhhhhmmm.. 75 points next year... 

:lol::lol::chortle::chortle:


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> I am still laughing at *Lefty running the other way *:chortle:
> 
> and it seems like it's been since 1902 since I broke a 530....but for my 5 or 6 round I am pleased. A new PB *WILL *be dropped at Nationals :wink:





PHP:







PHP:




yuppp... he was standing about two yards behind BH... *then the Hornet-Nest 

Bursted out*... and fl lefty quietly ( yet quickly ) starts shuffling back about 

ten yards...... being unsure if all the Hornets had left 

the nest.. !! heheheheheeeeee


Hey ! brother... what-up with that new aviee..??? thought we are

buddsss..?? !!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

TheShooter said:


> OOOOO and I got a crispy from ol SouthPaw!!!!! lol hehe :darkbeer:


But I got a pair of boots and a crispy


----------



## Brown Hornet

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yuppp... he was standing about two yards behind BH... *then the Hornet-Nest
> 
> Bursted out*... and fl lefty quietly ( yet quickly ) starts shuffling back about
> 
> ten yards...... being unsure if all the Hornets had left
> 
> the nest.. !! heheheheheeeeee


Yeah I had a Carlos Zambrano water cooler moment.....I wanted to


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> But I got a pair of boots and a crispy





PHP:




wellll,...... at least you finally got some Billy-Boots !!


----------



## Brown Hornet

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ! brother... what-up with that new aviee..??? thought we are
> 
> buddsss..?? !!!



I told you I think I found a new avie 

Buds don't steal the trophy back :doh: :wink:


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> Yeah I had a Carlos Zambrano water cooler moment.....I wanted to





PHP:




you definately were pounding the center rings !! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

i felt like crying too... i was already 12 yards behind you , and reasonably in 

a safe zone... :lol:....and it was *very* quiet for the reainder of the 

target..we all felt your pain...:wink:


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> I told you I think I found a new avie
> 
> Buds don't steal the trophy back :doh: :wink:





PHP:




:thumbs_up:thumbs_up.... but that morning dew was just tooo dang cold for 

my florida piggies...:angel:


----------



## south-paaw

*Outstanding Event....*

Mr Cogar, and fellow members of Cumberland Bowhunters... thank you for a 

great weekend !! the range was perfect, the hospitality was exemplary, this 

shoot has definately maintained it's worthiness, this was my 3rd consectutive

showing... and i *will* be back next year...( with two pair of boots ! :zip 

simply put .. Outstanding.. !! :set1_applaud::set1_applaud:

a lot of work goes on behind the scenes, and all of you " hit the nail on the 

head !! "... Thanks again..


----------



## TheShooter

Thank you very much for the kind words...Setting up the tent on friday with use was fun and taking a crispy from you even better :darkbeer: Glad you guys had a blast and can't wait til next year to see all of you there again!!

We are prolly going to move the hillbilly next year to the weekend before the 4th..... Any comments on that??


----------



## Fla_lefty

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yuppp... he was standing about two yards behind BH... *then the Hornet-Nest
> 
> Bursted out*... and fl lefty quietly ( yet quickly ) starts shuffling back about
> 
> ten yards...... being unsure if all the Hornets had left
> 
> the nest.. !! heheheheheeeeee



I had more than my share of run-ins with bees, wasps etc.  and one thing I learned was when they are angry, give them space. There was definitely a very angry Brown Hornet after that missed shot. :rant:


----------



## Fla_lefty

TheShooter said:


> Thank you very much for the kind words...Setting up the tent on friday with use was fun and taking a crispy from you even better :darkbeer: Glad you guys had a blast and can't wait til next year to see all of you there again!!
> 
> We are prolly going to move the hillbilly next year to the weekend before the 4th..... Any comments on that??


Good thing you were there to help with the tent, seemed to be going a bit slow without the help

The weekend of the 4th is normally a family week for us. This year was unique so I was able to come up and enjoy your awesome shoot this year. Without moving it I most likely will not be able to make it next year which would be a bummer :sad:


----------



## IGluIt4U

TheShooter said:


> Thank you very much for the kind words...Setting up the tent on friday with use was fun and taking a crispy from you even better :darkbeer: Glad you guys had a blast and can't wait til next year to see all of you there again!!
> 
> We are prolly going to move the hillbilly next year to the weekend before the 4th..... Any comments on that??


Y'all did an outstanding job as Paww said... we really enjoyed the shoot, thanks for all that the members did to ready the course and man the facilities all weekend.. :yo: :77:

I think a different weekend may help out with many who have conflicts with the weekend of the 4th.. I'll be there, regardless of the weekend.. wouldn't miss it. :nono: :wink: :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Fla_lefty said:


> I had more than my share of run-ins with bees, wasps etc.  and one thing I learned was when they are angry, give them space. There was definitely a very angry Brown Hornet after that missed shot. :rant:


:chortle: You were safe my friend :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: You were safe my friend :wink:


Yea, but I bet those a couple targets ahead shuddered when the rock landed..  :zip: :wink:


----------



## TheShooter

ok we have a club meeting tonite and more than likely will change the date for next year and let you guys know!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

TheShooter said:


> ok we have a club meeting tonite and more than likely will change the date for next year and let you guys know!!!


Shane,
Please pass on to all the club members how appreciative we all are for the hard work that went into making this one of the best shoots in the country. I honestly can not think of a single thing that you guys could have done any better!!!

Now as part of my appreciation, I expressed it by NOT shooting out your target butts. I made an extra point to shoot practically every arrow at a place on the target that no one ahead of me had used.  Well, most of them were on the target.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> Shane,
> Please pass on to all the club members how appreciative we all are for the hard work that went into making this one of the best shoots in the country. I honestly can not think of a single thing that you guys could have done any better!!!
> 
> Now as part of my appreciation, I expressed it by NOT shooting out your target butts. I made an extra point to shoot practically every arrow at a place on the target that no one ahead of me had used.  Well, most of them were on the target.


Ditto.... all of the above.:embara:


----------



## jarlicker

Thanks to Cumberland Bowhunters for again hosting this great shoot. 
Always a great time.

Thank goes out to Hinky for all he does to keep shooting field archery fun.
That is what this shoot is all about. Having a great time!


----------



## TheShooter

*scores*

here is the scores if a name is misspelled i am sorry and if a score is wrong or not there i am sorry....it is what i had on the paper from registration 

Mens Class: 1st Rnd	2nd Rnd

Shane Wills 557 555
Mike Cogar 556
Bob Reddinger 556
Randy Hinkleman 551 555
Chris Johnson 550 555
Mike Leiter 554
John Weibley 546
Digger Cogar 546
Bob Wise 532 546
Justin Paulino 545 544
Tom Coblentz 543	
Matt Raulkner 542
Gregg Mcbride 541
Bob Peterson 540
CW Nesslerott 540
Scott Burnside 538
Roger Miller 537 536
Joe Rozmas 535
Dave Piktel 534
Jay Rowland 527 534
Paul Caughlin 533
Bill Hamlin 532
Greg Walker 532
Jeremy Travis 527 532
Buddy Pecjak 531
Clint Palin 530
Ed Bowen 528
Laramie Weasenforth	528
Rick Wills 526 527
Harold Cogar 527
Roger Harris 526 520
Jay Sethman	 525
Ron West 524
Darrell Hunt 517 524
Bill Murphy 513 523
Bob Reddinger 522
Herb Hawse 518
Rick Shuck 517
John Bryan 516
John Patcher 516
David Reed 512 513
Randy Johnson 511 512
Steve Kirk 495 509
John Neu 500 506
Charlie Himes 503
Chuck Hunnell 502
Ron Whitney 502
Dave Caletka 501
Lee Peedin 471 497
Pat Sargant 494
Tim Kevaleski 492
Rob Gagliardi 490 485
Jerry Wood 489

Women:
Corrine Mckenzie 530 529
Brittany Kline 511 526
Jen Cogar 518
Faye Wise 515 501
Becky Pecjak 514
Lisa Rowland 504 505
Colleen McGowan 503
Melissa Mcbride 500
Jenny Molina 496 489
Krystal Gainer 476
Gail Peterson 475
Ms. Lucky 468
Serenna 412
Pamn Caletka 411
Mackenzie Caletka 382


----------



## pragmatic_lee

TheShooter said:


> Lee Peedin 497
> Pat Sargant	494
> Rob Gagliardi	490


Man I suck, but not as bad as some folks


----------



## X Hunter

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man I suck, but not as bad as some folks


Lee Peedin 497
Pat Sargant 494
Rob Gagliardi 490

Prag we can only wonder if you pick through a bag of chips looking for the "burnt" ones in the bottom


----------



## pragmatic_lee

X Hunter said:


> Lee Peedin 497
> Pat Sargant 494
> Rob Gagliardi 490
> 
> Prag we can only wonder if you pick through a bag of chips looking for the "burnt" ones in the bottom


Nope, but I'll pick through a bag of popcorn and look for the un-popped kernels :moviecorn


----------



## south-paaw

dangggg..:mg::mg:..


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man I suck, but not as bad as some folks


Actually if we take the avg for each person over the weekend.... since not everyone shot both days.....just to be fair :wink:

You came in last :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet

And another thing...I know you didn't have a crispy bet with them on Sat.... But I think you owe one to Montiger and PQ....since they both beat you and all:doh:

Matter of fact.... Didn't you give Lucky points....if not you should have... Give her one also she was close enough :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> And another thing...I know you didn't have a crispy bet with them on Sat.... But I think you owe one to Montiger and PQ....since they both beat you and all:doh:
> 
> Matter of fact.... Didn't you give Lucky points....if not you should have... Give her one also she was close enough :wink:


I think I gave a plenty on the Hill.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> I think I gave a plenty on the Hill.



HE'S AWFUL GENEROUS WITH EVERONE ELSE'S CRISPIES. :nod:


----------



## jarlicker

Exactly and he is still in denial.


----------

